# castaway pbp



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

i would like to find up to 6 players to form a game based in a homebrew. members of a paramilitary orgainization, marooned on an island in the beginning.

 only the three core books, 3e. anyone interested?


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2003)

I might be interested.  Is this DnD?  What sort of paramilitary org?  Does that imply certain alignments or backgrounds?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *I might be interested.  Is this DnD?  What sort of paramilitary org?  Does that imply certain alignments or backgrounds? *




 yes, dnd 3e. a large lrrp team, most of which is shattered before the first act. so many alignments and backgrounds are possible.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 6, 2003)

Also could you explain the setting more?  A paramilitary team seems more modern than D&D.

Edit:  A quick search told me what a LRRP team is.  That makes the above question more important.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *Also could you explain the setting more?  A paramilitary team seems more modern than D&D.
> 
> *




 paramilitary just emands you are civilians organized by the military, nothing modern about it.

 what more is it you want to know about the setting? greyhakish world, paramilitary group, thinnned down to the party. obviously there is a war going on, as it is a lrrp. 

 being shipped ot the land of the battle you are shipwrecked on an island.

 the rest is story


----------



## infax (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd be interested. Never played a PbP yet, however.

Looked to me that a 3rd level rather classic DnD was a good place to start.

If character concepts should start piling up I'd play a Halfling Wizard.

What would be the expected time-frame between posts?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *I'd be interested. Never played a PbP yet, however.
> 
> Looked to me that a 3rd level rather classic DnD was a good place to start.
> 
> ...




 i am new to pbp too, so we can wade in together 

 halfling wizard works, i am thinking minimum 2 posts a week, faster if we can do it


----------



## infax (Aug 6, 2003)

Very well. What else should I know as for character creation, available resources and start of game?


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 6, 2003)

Well I am willing to play a human Cleric.  Any chance you could explain the war in a little more detail?  It would help me with my character background.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd be interested.  I'd probably like to play a half-orc barbarian or barbarian/rogue.  What would be starting PC stats, gold and such?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

The city state of Maissen has been at war for 12 years with the humanoids of a newly settled continent. After settling the coastal bay at the mouth of a great river and establishing a small city the fertile soil of the river basin provided well for the new settlers and the province began to grow. 

 Abundant fishing and game led more and more settlers to seek their fortunes on the foreign soil. As the population grew and good ore deposits were found the government made sure their newfound gem was well protected and strongly encouraged the new growth and the wealth that sprang from it. After some 3 decades of prosperity the problems set in.

 At first a few ships disappeared then shipping lanes were cut completely. Black ships bristling with violent humanoid crews began to prey on the outskirts of the new colony and Maissen reacted strongly. Bumping up their defenses to form a full-scale invasion level force kept the area quiet for quite sometime, with only minor skirmishes disturbing the relative peace and prosperity but the tide has changed again.

  Twelve thousand soldiers have been stationed at various positions around the new colony and recent evidence has pointed to a new organizational force amongst the humanoid raiders. Daring tactics and improved weapons have recently given the raiders the upper hand and the crown fears losing this prosperous outpost. Paramilitary bands of mercenaries and hardened adventurers have been shipped, at the states expense, to find out where the organizational efforts are coming from and to cut the head form the snake.

   Several ships have sailed east towards the settlement containing well-outfitted and determined paramilitary groups. The groups have been given free license to do what is necessary to save this jewel in the empires crown. Determining who is organizing the humanoids and ending their uprising is the top priority, as the government assumes that without appropriate leadership their enemies will fall before their well-trained troops.

 Just such a ship contained you and 80 others. Bound for the new land well armed and ready to defeat whatever they faced, with prospect of glory and ownership of lands made newly safe by their force. 

 Your ship however came upon an unnaturally strong storm that threw it off course, and you have awakened on a wide stretch of black beach, a large white mountain rising behind the towering palms that line the high tide mark.

 Your mission remains, and the wealth that can be garnered form it, but having never been off the mainland you are now at a loss. How will you find your way off the island and will you be able to find your way to the new lands if you do?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2003)

*lrrp?*

Just out of curiosity what is LRRP?  Also, Sorry alsih2o the email I sent you was before your last post went up.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: lrrp?*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Just out of curiosity what is LRRP?  Also, Sorry alsih2o the email I sent you was before your last post went up. *




 long range recon patrol.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: lrrp?*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> long range recon patrol.  *



Now that is an acronym I didn't think I would ever see in fantasy D&D.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: lrrp?*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> Now that is an acronym I didn't think I would ever see in fantasy D&D.  *




 if oyu think about it, modern lrrp parties are based on the same principle as most d+d fantasy parties 

 a healer, some fighters, a sneaker or 2 and a tech guy. they take everyhtign they need with them, gather info and avoid most fights, but you do not wnat to fight with one


----------



## tburdett (Aug 6, 2003)

I would love to play if you still have room for another player.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd be interested in playing a half-elf rogue ...


----------



## Badger (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd be interested as well...I'd like to be either a dwarven fighter, or an elvish rogue/mage.

However, I have no objection to playing any class needed...


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

alright, looking good 

 write up oyur characters and email them to me, or post them here, then we are on our way


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 6, 2003)

So no special rules for character creation?  4d6 drop the lowest, wealth according to DMG, core only?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *So no special rules for character creation?  4d6 drop the lowest, wealth according to DMG, core only? *




 i am so sorry, i could have sworn i posted that 

 3 core books only, 3e, 32 point buy. wealth according to the dmg. please do realize when spending you wealth that you will be shipwreck victims, so i will loot your stuff


----------



## Badger (Aug 6, 2003)

*makes note to buy things that wouldn't get washed away in a frantic swim to shore*


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 6, 2003)

In this homebrew what gods are there?  And what is there dogma and domains?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 6, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *In this homebrew what gods are there?  And what is there dogma and domains? *




 phb gods, contact me if oyu wish for somehting else


----------



## infax (Aug 7, 2003)

Choosing languages for my character I thought it would made sense to him to study at least one language known to the enemy. So could you know what are the kinds or at least the most numerous or proeminent type of Maissen's attackers?

Or perhaps you don't associate languages with humanoid races. Then is there a name for the foreigners language?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Choosing languages for my character I thought it would made sense to him to study at least one language known to the enemy. So could you know what are the kinds or at least the most numerous or proeminent type of Maissen's attackers? *




 gnollish would be prominent amongst the various races who are opposing the settlement, as would giant


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2003)

alsih2o, any chance you've seen my email yet?  I haven't received a answer yet.


----------



## Badger (Aug 7, 2003)

*Toskar Shieldsplitter*

Toskar Shieldsplitter, Dwarf Male Fighter 3

Hgt: 4'6; Wgt: 180; Eyes: Blue; Hair: Red (head shaved but beard is long); AL: CG

Str 18, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8

Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +1

Atk +8 melee (1d8+5/20x2, Heavy Mace), +7 melee (1d6+4/19-20x2); +3 ranged (1d8/20 bolt)

AC 18 (Banded Mail, large shield), hp 32

SA: darkvision, stonecunning, +2 on saves vs. poison and spells, +1 atk. vs. gobliniods and orcs, +4 AC vs. giants

Feats/Skills: Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Heavy Mace), Improved Initiative, Cleave; Appraise (stone/metal) +3, Craft (Weaponsmithing) +6, Craft (Armorsmithing) +6, Climb +0 (6), Spot +7, Listen +2

Equipment: Eyes of the Eagle, MW Heavy Mace, Banded Mail, Large Wooden Shield, Light Crossbow w/ 20 Bolts, Cloak of Resistance +1, Short Sword, Backpack, Belt Pouch, Bedroll, 2 traveler outfits, 1 wk iron rations

Coin(s): 15 gp

Background:

Toskar Shieldsplitter has known only two constants in his life. The pride of his clan, and the feel of the heavy iron mace in his hand. The first allows him to stare into the fire each night and draw strength from the absence of his family, while the second allows him to be able to draw breath at the end of the day.

Vowing to return to his family only after he had earned his own name, Tosker has been a soldier and mercanary for over twenty years now. His patience and strength of arm have awarded him many things, but in his mind the possessions are nothing compared to his true goal.

Awakening on a land not his own, and unsure of the mettle of those he travels with, Tosker sees this as just another obstacle to be overcame and as long as his mace is by his side, he has no doubt he can do it.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 7, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon Kreel

Male Half orc barbarian

* Character Name :* Solomon Kreel
* Character Race :* Half Orc
* Character Class :* Barbarian
* Alignment :* Neutral Good
* Deity :* Kord

* Gender :* Male
* Age :* 17
* Height :* 6’4”
* Weight :* 230
* Eyes :* Grey
* Hair :* Black

* Character Level :* 3
* EXP Points Gained :* 3000
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 6000

* Known Languages :* common, orc

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :*  20
* Dexterity :* 14
* Constitution :* 14
* Intelligence :* 8
* Wisdom :*   8
* Charisma :*  8

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 16

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 14
* Touch Armor Class :* 12

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 35

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* 5
* Save vs. Reflex :* 3
* Save vs. Will :* 2

* Special Save Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +2

* Base Attack Bonus :* +3

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +8

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +5

* Special Combat Notes :* berserk rage

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 
Masterwork Great Sword +9 (2d6)+7
Masterwork Mighty +4 comp bow +6 (1d8)+4
dagger


-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Handle Animal*/3 (Cha)  4 rank
* Wilderness Lore*/5 (Wis) 6 ranks
* Swim**/9 (Str)  4 rank
* Climb**/9 (Str) 4 ranks

* Armor Check Penalty Applies
-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* toughness, iron will



-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :* darkvision, 40” base move, uncanny dodge, Rage 1x/day

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

Item	Cost	Weight	Location
Masterwork Greatsword	350	15	back
Chain shirt	100	25	on
Masterwork Mighty +4 comp longbow	800	3	over shoulder
dagger	2	1	
20 arrows	1	3	Quiver on back
Backpack	2	2	hand
Belt Pouch	1	1	
Travelers Outfit	0	5	pack
Fishhook	0.2	0	pack
sack (empty)	0.1	0.5	pack
Waterskin	1	4	pack
trail rations(4 days)	2	4	pack
Horn	5	3	
50' silk rope	10	5	
2 vials antitoxin	100	0	
2 flasks alchemist fire	40	2	
2 thunderstones	60	2	
2 smokesticks	40	1	
2 Tanglefoot bags	100	8	
Black opel neclace	1000	0	
	2614.3	84.5	



-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___PP 85 GP  7 SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 40 feet

* Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :* 40 feet

* AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* -2

* Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* +4

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :* Solomon Kreel was born of an orc slave woman, captured by his barbarian tribe.  He doesn’t know who his true father is, no one does, for many of the warriors had their way with his mother after she was captured.  This tribe exists on the edge of civilization, where battles with orcs is a regular occurrence.  When he was born, and it was evident that he was only half-orc, the tribe took him from his mother and gave him to a human wet nurse to raise.  For a name, they decided to name him after a warrior who had recently died, and who had as good a chance as any to be his father.

Solomon grew up fast, as half-orcs do.  There were numerous half-orcs in the tribe, so he was not particularly looked down upon.  Two things singled him out, his great strength, and his gentle nature.  Solomon liked children and animals.  He enjoyed the outdoors, but only tolerated all the martial training.  Realizing his simple, but good nature, the local priest of Kord took him under his wing.  This cleric, Tornwhistle by name, worried that the simple-minded Solomon would be swayed to evil deeds by the less scrupulous members of the tribe.  He taught him to be careful of people, and pay attention to their actions more than their words.  Solomon grew to love and admire this old man, though he never thought much of all the emphasis on valor and honor.  He was much more interested in surviving and helping those less powerful than himself.

As often happens in small tribes, the forces of Erythnul gained the upper hand in the tribe.  Tornwhistle was mysteriously slain and Solomon started to feel very uncomfortable with the state of the tribe’s leadership.  One night, under the cover of darkness, he took a horse and left, looking for another wise mentor to keep him on the right course, while questing for power and right.

Solomon headed east, and was hired on sight as a merchant guard for a prosperous merchant named Sven Leifguard.  Sven soon began to trust the gentle giant.  He bought his the best armor and weapons he could, and entrusted him with sensitive cargo.  But the trust did not go both ways.  Sven was a wordly man, fond of fine wine and young women.  Solomon soon grew wary of his patron, and his callous treatment of his animals and employees.  Upon a trip East, Solomon disembarked at the end of the caravan, to search for a new life and patron.  He soon found work in the only occupation he knows, as a warrior.  Recruited for a LRRP mission, he headed East on board a ship.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 7, 2003)

Need any more players or is this game full? I'm playing a wizard/rogue in another game right now, but he's fun to play and it sounds like that sort of character could maybe benefit this party if there's still room. This one could be more wizard, maybe even just wizard, whereas the other's more roguish. Let me know what you think, Alsih2o. Thanks!


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Badger I think you get one more feat.  You should have 4, 1 for first level, 2 from fighter levels, 1 for 3rd level.


----------



## Badger (Aug 7, 2003)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the catch...was in a hurry to get concept up last night and didn't even see that. Also added his Int bonus to the Appraise stat as well.

Thanks again...


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

Avatar_V said:
			
		

> *Need any more players or is this game full? I'm playing a wizard/rogue in another game right now, but he's fun to play and it sounds like that sort of character could maybe benefit this party if there's still room. This one could be more wizard, maybe even just wizard, whereas the other's more roguish. Let me know what you think, Alsih2o. Thanks! *




 with a halfling wizard supposedly on the way the wiz/rogue combo seems the better choice 

 everyone else- lloks good! a muscle heavy party that is for sure  

 i can almost taste a start date


----------



## infax (Aug 7, 2003)

Character is complete, however, I haven't figured how hp is being calculated. To avoid editing the character once posted, I would like to have that clear before posting.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Character is complete, however, I haven't figured how hp is being calculated. To avoid editing the character once posted, I would like to have that clear before posting. *




 roll it and be trustable


----------



## infax (Aug 7, 2003)

*Kelkan Softfeet*
Male Halfling, Wizard 3

Str	 8 (-1)
Dex	18 (+4)
Con	12 (+1)
Int	16 (+3)
Wis	12 (+1)
Cha	10  (0)

*Combat*
Speed: 15ft (medium encumbrance)
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Base Attack Bonus: +0
Ranged Base Attack Bonus: +5
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (+4 Dex, +1 Size); FF 11; Touch 15
HP: 12 (3d4+3)

*Saves*
Fortitude:	+3
Reflexes:	+6
Will:		+5 (+7 against fear)

*Skills* [ranks in brackets]
Alchemy________________+5 [2]
Bluff cc_______________+2 [4/2]
Climb	_______________+1 [0]
Concentration__________+5 [4] (+9 with combat casting)
Hide___________________+8 [0]
Jump___________________+1 [0]
Knowledge (arcana)_____+7 [4]
Knowledge (history)____+4 [1]
Knowledge (geography)__+4 [1]
Knowledge (the planes)_+4 [1]
Listen cc______________+5 [2/2]
Move Silently cc_______+6 [0]
Spellcraft_____________+8 [5]
Spot cc________________+2 [2/2]
Swim cc________________+1 [4/2]

*Languages*
Common, Halfling, Giant, Auran and Draconic.

*Feats*
Scribe Scroll (class feature), Combat Casting, Silent Spell

Magic
Prepared Spells (4/2/1):
0 - Dancing Lights, Daze, Ghost Sound, (empty)
1 - Shield, Magic Missile
2 - (empty)

*Familiar:* Nostalgia, smaller than average raven familiar knowlegeable in the Giant language.

*Equipment* (Carry: up to 19lb; 20-38lb; 38-60lb) 2?700gp
all gear is in the form "name" "price" "weight" "location" 

Club +0 melee, 1d6 damage
---0gp	3lb	stuck behind belt to the left
4xDagger +0 melee or +7 ranged, 1d4 damage
---4x2gp	1lb	1 in boot, 3 on backside of belt
Crossbow, light +5 ranged, 1d8 damage
---35gp	6lb	usually in hand
---Bolts (10, 1gp, 1lb) strapped to right leg


Backpack______2gp____1/2lb____back
Bedroll_________1sp____1 1/4lb____over backpack
4xCandle_______4x1cp___*________3 in backpack, 1 in belt pouch
Case, scroll_____1gp____1/2lb____slung across back, between body and backpack
2xChalk________2cp_____*____belt pouch
Flint and steel___1gp_____*____belt pouch
Ink____________8gp_____*____backpack
Inkpen_________1sp_____*____pocket
Lantern, hooded_7gp____2lb____suspended outside backpack
2xOil, flask_____2sp____2lb____1 in backpack, 1 in belt pouch
2xParchment____4sp____*____scrollcase
Pouch, belt_____1gp____1/4lb____belt, front, over left leg
4xRations, trail__20sp___1lb____backpack
Sack__________1sp____1/2lb____backpack, folded
Sack (small)____1sp____1/8lb____backpack, folded
Soap__________5sp____1lb____backpack
Torch_________1cp_____1lb____backpack, sticking out
Waterskin______1gp____1lb____across body, in front

Spell Comp. Pouch_5gp____3/4lb____belt, front, over right leg
Spellbook________15gp____3/4lb____backpack

Explorer's outfit____*____*____worn

3xAlchemist fire___60gp____3 3/4lb)____1 in belt pouch, 2 in backpack
Tanglefoot bag____30gp____4lb____backpack
3xAntitoxin_______150gp____*____1 in belt pouch, 2 in backpack
2xSunrod_________4gp____*____backpack, sticking out
Dagger, silvered___10gp____1lb____belt, stuck behind component pouch

2xPotion of Cure light wounds 2x50gp	belt pouch

Scrolls
	All scrolls are in the scrollcase with their names delicately inked in common on the outside

4xProtection from Evil 100gp
2xMage Armor 50gp
2xSpider Climb 100gp

Protection from Arrows (copied) 550gp
Alter Self (copied) + 1 scroll 700gp

2xDispel Magic 750gp

TOTALS: value 2'690gp 5sp 9cp	weight 37+1/4+1/8lb (medium encumbrance)

Spare wealth: 1cp 4sp 9gp

-----------------------------------------------
*Background*
Stories of far away journeys and flashy magic were the only enticing aspects of Kelkan's boring childhood in a village off most trading ways. Caught by intense wonderlust as a young man, Kelkan left his hometown in the dead of the night, leaving only a vague letter of goodbye to his parents. Kelkan found his way to a large city but the only occupation he found himself hired to was as assistant to a scribe in the lowliest part of the city. After some years there Kelkan was hopelessly bored again and in a daring action, snuck into an old wizard's laboratory. Alerted by his magical wards, and even more so by the sound of broken glassware, the wizard came to the lab to find the young halfling pouring over some notes from his alchemy experiments, pronouncing strange components' names loudly and gesticulating maddly.

When inquired how he had gotten there, Kelkan had the courage to warn the wizard to back away as he was a powerful mage and had teleported to the lab. Amused and intrigued by the small lad, the wizard offered to trade in lore of the arcane with the halfling and managed to trick Kelkan in learning some rudiments of magic before the night was over. Surprised by the youngman's fast learning, the wizard ended the charade by the morning when the guard came, called by the mage the previous night. The aging wizard presented himself to the halfling as Magus Murmur and gave him the option of settling a formal contract of apprenticeship or being hauled over to prison by the guard for entering his lab and damaging his property.

Without much of a choice, Kelkan became Murmur's apprentice and found a harsh, although wise and stimulating master in the arcane arts. After two years of training, Kelkan completed two exploratory quests for his master in company of Murmur's prior apprentice, a young man called Urdran. The quests were only to nearby caves. Finding the mage's ambitions short and himself more than once at odds with Urdan, Kelkan politely left the company of Murmur and sought for another patron.

A young wizard seeking to fill his purse and lusting to brave new lands, Kelkan was pleased of hearing there would soon be a kingdom sponsored recruiting to join the battle at Maissen. Kelkan seized the oportunity and spent two months preparing for the journey, sharpening his senses, studying arcane secrets of subterfuge and awareness.

Finally coming to terms with the selection for a familiar, Kelkan called Nostalgia, a crow, and eargerly studied the elven language with her. Finding his small size and inquisitive nature more appropriate to joining the kingdom's scouts, Kelkan spent the last week before the journey learning to swim. Never would he have expected that skill you be so important.

Kelkan a leather jerkin uder his pitch black robes embroidered with tiny white dots for stars. His long hair is braided into several small strips. Kelkan's skin is naturally tan, and of an ever deeper shade since his recent, long outdoors training. Kelkan likes pies and collects engraved smoking pipes, he dislikes bullies and mistrusts sorcerers. Kelkan has a slight prejudice against half-breeds but tries to avoid generalizing and he has a biased perception of Outsiders as not entirely living, free thinking individuals.

-----------------------------------------------
*Spellbook* (50 pages filled)
0-level (DC 13)
Resistance
Ray of Frost
Detect Poison
Daze
Flare
Light
Dancing Lights
Ghost Sound
Disrupt Undead
Mage Hand
Mending
Open/Close
Arcane Mark
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Read Magic

1st level (DC 14)
Comprehend Languages
Charm Person
Magic Missile
Shield
Spider Climb
Message
Summon Monster I
Identify

2nd level (DC 13)
Invisibility
Detect Thoughts
Protection from Arrows
Alter Self

_*Edit*: Changed ability scores a lot, meaning overall change of stats. Concept was kept the same. Took the oportunity to add to the physical description and to add some info about the familiar. The hardest part was selecting a spell to go without! _


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

infax, everythign over 16 comes at 2 for 1 in a point buy, i think oyu have exceeded a 32 point buy by just a bit 

 can you redo that for me please?

 edit: d'oh! or maybe it is racial bonuses, ignore me please


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll throw my lot into this also...  (If theirs still room.)

I'll be a ranger but maybe multi-classed, probably elf but maybe half elf. 

I'll do the character up tonight as I'm stuck at work right now.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *I'll throw my lot into this also...  (If theirs still room.)
> 
> I'll be a ranger but maybe multi-classed, probably elf but maybe half elf.
> 
> I'll do the character up tonight as I'm stuck at work right now. *




 good enough


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 7, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> with a halfling wizard supposedly on the way the wiz/rogue combo seems the better choice
> 
> *




Sounds great  I'll get it up later today.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 7, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *infax, everythign over 16 comes at 2 for 1 in a point buy, i think oyu have exceeded a 32 point buy by just a bit
> *




2 for 1 over 16? I thought it was that up until 14, it was 1:1, then 15 and 16 were 2:1 and 17 and 18 were 2:1. So, by this method an 18 would cost 16. If 9-16 are 1 and 17&18 are 2 then an 18 would only be 12. Am I mistaken on how point buy works? Thanks!


----------



## infax (Aug 7, 2003)

No, no. I went over the 32 point proposal. I was not clear on the system (we use an awful lot of different point-buy methods in my group).

Clearing it up, then, everything over 16 cost 2-for-1 so 16 costs 8, 17 costs 10 and 18 costs 12.

I'll edit the post above.

The character had:

Str 10 (-2 racial); cost 2
Dex 18 (+2 racial); cost 12 (I spent as if 10)
Con 12; cost 4
Int 18; cost 12 (I spent as if 10)
Wis 12; cost 4
Cha 10; cost 2

*TOTAL: 36*

The character will have:

Str 10 (-2 racial); cost 2
Dex 18 (+2 racial); cost 12
Con 10; cost 2
Int 18; cost 12
Wis 10; cost 2
Cha 10; cost 2

*TOTAL: 32*


----------



## infax (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, I checked the DMG. Avatar V is correct for the DMG method. So, alsih2o, what will you be using?

I will wait for a reply before editing my post above.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 7, 2003)

Borrowing the template for posting ...

Jobis Swifthand
Male Half Elf, Rogue 3

Age: 27
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 150 lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Short, unruly, dark brown
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Level: 3
Exp: 3000
Next Level: 6000

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 14 (+2)

Combat
Speed: 30ft 
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Melee Base Attack Bonus: +7
Ranged Base Attack Bonus: +6
Initiative: +4
AC: 18 (+4 Dex, +3 Armor); FF 13; Touch 14
HP: 17 (3d6+3)

Saves
Fortitude: +2
Reflexes: +7
Will: +1 (+3 against enchantments)

Skills [ranks in brackets]
Bluff: +8 [6]
Decipher Script: +3 [1]
Diplomacy: +7 [3]
Disable Device: +10 [6] (8 w/o MW thieving tool)
Disguise: +8 [6]
Escape Artist: +5 [1]
Forgery: +5 [3]
Gather Information: +6 [0]
Hide: +10 [6] 
Listen: +1 [0]
Move Silently: +10 [6] 
Open Lock: +12 [6]  (10 w/o MW thieving tool)
Search: +5 [2]
Sense Motive: +3 [3]
Sleight of Hand: +6 [2]
Spot: +3 [2]
Tumble: +5 [1]
Use Magic Device: +8 [6]

Languages
Common, Elven, Draconic and Gnoll.

Feats
Weapon Finesse(Rapier), Dodge, Mobility


Equipment :

Masterwork Rapier, +7 melee, 1d6 damage - in scabbard at belt
Studded Leather Armor - worn
Black Cloak - worn
4xDagger, +6 melee and ranged, 1d4 damage - 3 hidden in cloak, one in boot
Crossbow, light +6 ranged, 1d8 damage - in backpack together with 10 normal and 5 silver tipped bolts
Masterwork thieving tools - belt
Candle - backpack
4xOil, flask - 3 in backpack, one at belt
Alchemist's Fire - backpack, extra secured
4xsunrod - 3 in backpack, one at belt
20xtindertwig - 17 in backpack, 3 at belt
2xsmokestick - belt
60' Rope - backpack
4xRations, trail - backpack
Potion of cure light wounds - belt
Wand of Magic Missile (CL 1) - belt
Wand of Cure Light Wounds - belt
Scrolls: 1xAlarm, 1xcomprehend languages, 1x featherfall, 1xtrue strike,  1xshatter, 1xsilence, 1x see invisibility - all in scrollcase in backpack, except for the scroll of featherfall, which is kept in an inner pocket of the cloak 

bedroll, spare tunic, etc - backpack


Jobis Swifthand was born as the son of Malak the Smith and the elven maid Evarindia. The unusual couple caused many raised eyebrows in their home village and when another smith opened his workshop, their income fell victim to the latent prejudices of the simple villagers.

Trying to get work in one of the larger cities they traveled over land and finally arrived in <some city name>. Malak was able to find work as assitant to a smith and was content to do simple work in order to keep his family alive.

One evening, though, he was robbed and heavily wounded in the attempt of resistance. Shortly afterwards he died forcing Jobis to secure the families survival as his mothers herbal knowledge was great, but focused on the herbs of the woods, not those of the cities.

Soon Jobis discovered, that while legal work was somewhat more secure, illegal activities brought in much more and required much less work and within one decade he had grown from a young frightened boy into a self-assured, skilled and often flamboyant thief and con-man.

But of course no lawbreaker can always have luck and so one day Jobis was caught trying to pull a especially daring stunt to procure the money for his sick mother's treatment, who after her husbands death had lost her will to live.

Faced with the alternative of forced labour and prison and having promised his mother on her dying bed to become a better person, he agreed to employ his unique talents in the service of the army, where he is now.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 7, 2003)

Edward Talmed has always been a wanderer.  He had an insatiable curiosity as a boy and was eager to indulge it.  Wandering into the woods was another favorite activity of Edwards and the discouragement from his parents did not deter him.  At the age of 18, Edward became enamored with a cleric of Fharlanghn that was passing through his town.  Hearing the many tales of the clerics exploits, Edward asked the cleric if he could travel beside him.  The cleric accepted and together they set off on an endless journey.

It has been 10 years since he left his hometown.  During these years, the cleric taught him the ways of Fharlanghn.  In time Edward took upon himself the dame responsibilities as his friend, he became a cleric.  The elder cleric died 2 years ago, leaving Edward to continue the journey.  These past 10 years Edward has kept infrequent contact with his family; this is how he knew they moved to the newly settled colony.  The recent problems in the area have made him worry about his family’s future.  The promises of land, a future gift for his family, also contributed to Edward returning to Maissen to join the reconnaissance patrol.

Edward Talmed Human Male Cleric of Fharlanghn 3

Age: 28
Height: 5’ 11”
Weight: 176 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Short, curly, and brown
Alignment: Neutral Good
Level: 3
Exp: 3000
Next Level: 6000

Known Languages: Common, Giant

Str 14 Dex 12 Con 14 Int 12 Wis 16 Cha 10

Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +6

Armor: Masterwork Breastplate
Shield: Masterwork Buckler
AC: 17
Flatfooted: 16
Touch: 11

Hit Points: 26

Initiative: +1
BAB: +2
Melee AB: +4
Ranged AB: +3

Weapons:
Masterwork Morningstar +5 1d8+2
Light Crossbow +3 1d8

Skills: (rank + ability)
Concentration 6 (4 + 2)
Listen 5 (2 + 3)
Spellcraft 5 (4 + 1)
Spot 5 (2 + 3)

Armor Check Penalty: -3

Feats: Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Spell Focus (Enchantment)

Abilities: Turn Undead, Travel Domain Power, Luck Domain Power

Equipment:
Masterwork Morningstar 308gp 8lb
Light Crossbow 25gp 6lb
Masterwork Breastplate 350gp 30lb
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp 1lb
Masterwork Buckler 165gp 5lb
Everburning Torch 90gp 1lb
8 scrolls of Cure Light Wounds 200gp
2 scrolls of Cure Moderate Wounds 300gp
1 scroll of Lesser Restoration 150gp
Backpack 2gp 2lb
Bed Roll 1sp 5lb
Waterskin 1gp 4lb
Silver Holy Symbol 25gp 1lb
4 Trail Rations 2gp 4lb
Belt Pouch 1gp 1lb
40 bolts 4gp 4lb
Traveller’s Outfit 5lb
76gp 9sp


Level 0 Spells
Spells per Day: 4
Light
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Create Water

Level 1 Spells
Spells per Day: 3+1
Cause Fear
Bless
Divine Favor
Expeditious Retreat

Level 2 Spells
Spells per Day: 2+1
Hold Person
Bull’s Strength
Locate Object


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 7, 2003)

This looks very interesting.  Would you have room for a dwarven ranger?  I only count 5 characters generated so far.

Also, are you willing to use 3.5, or just stick with 3.0?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Ok, I checked the DMG. Avatar V is correct for the DMG method. So, alsih2o, what will you be using?
> 
> I will wait for a reply before editing my post above. *




 sigh, dmg method, my double apology there


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

Tumakhunter said:
			
		

> *This looks very interesting.  Would you have room for a dwarven ranger?  I only count 5 characters generated so far.
> 
> Also, are you willing to use 3.5, or just stick with 3.0? *




 sticking with 3.0, but i have room for a ranger


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll have him up in about a half hour


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> sticking with 3.0, but i have room for a ranger  *



Does that include my ranger or should I go with something else?


Also is this the table we are to go off of?
9/1 pt 
10/2 pts
11/3 pts
12/4 pts
13/5 pts
14/6 pts
15/8 pts
16/10 pts
17/13 pts
18/16 pts

I'm still at work just trying to get some primary thoughts into my character.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> Does that include my ranger or should I go with something else?
> 
> *




 i think we have room for 2 rangers, and yes, you have the table right


----------



## infax (Aug 7, 2003)

There, character was updated. I may still have erred in my math, though I changed what was pointed out to me.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 7, 2003)

From the looks of it you have a lot of players, but if you can take one more I'd like to join in. I'm thinking of playing a monK (no equipment to get washed away   ) . If you have room for me I can get my char up by the end of the day.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> *From the looks of it you have a lot of players, but if you can take one more I'd like to join in. I'm thinking of playing a monK (no equipment to get washed away   ) . If you have room for me I can get my char up by the end of the day. *




 go ahead and give it a try.

 we have a lot of low post count people doing this one. i am not sure of that means they are all good listeners or if they might not stick around


----------



## tburdett (Aug 7, 2003)

I will have my Dwarven Fighter in by tomorrow.  I may dabble a bit while I'm here at work, but I probably won't be able to finish until I get home.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *I will have my Dwarven Fighter in by tomorrow.  I may dabble a bit while I'm here at work, but I probably won't be able to finish until I get home. *




 no worries, no hurries. i would like to start monday morning, so oyu have some wiggle time


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 7, 2003)

*Jak Ogresticker*

Here I am, a little late.  Edited slightly for description, added alignment and a little background.

Giljak “Jak” Ogresticker, 3rd level Dwarven Ranger

Height: 4’3” ; Weight: 175 lbs;  Hair: Bald.  Black beard shaped into a goatee.
Eyes: Grey;  Skin:  tanned, as from a lot of time outdoors.
Size: Medium;  Base Speed: 20’;  Alignment NG

Str 16 (+3) (10pt)
Dex 13 (+1) (5pt)
Con 15 (+2) (5pt, race +2)
Int 10 (0) (2pt)
Wis 14 (+2) (6pt)
Cha 10 (0) (4pt, race -2)

Saves:  Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +3
BAB+3
HP 28
AC 14 (touch 11; flat footed 13; vs giants 18)
Init:  +1

Racial abilities (in brief)
Darkvision 60’
Stonecunning
+2 on saves vs poison, spells, & spell like effects
+1 to attack orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge vs giants (incl ogres)
+2 Appraise & Craft (metal or stone work)

Class abilities (in brief)
Track feat
Favoured enemy - Giants (incl ogres)
Ambidexterity & 2 weapon fighting feats while in light or no armour

Feats
Alertness (+2 on Listen and Spot checks)
Dodge (+1 ACD bonus against 1 designated foe)

Skills:
Hide 5 (4 ranks + Dex)
Listen 8 (4 ranks + Wis + Alert)
Move Silently 5 (4 ranks + Dex)
Search 4 (4 ranks)
Spot 8 (4 ranks + Wis + Alert)
Wilderness Lore 6 (4 ranks + Wis)

Weapons
Shortspear (main weapon - Att +6; dmg 1d8+3; crit x3; range 30’; wt 5)
Masterwork Battleaxe ( Att +7; dmg 1d8+3; crit x3; wt7)
2 Throwing Axes (Att +6 melee/ +4 ranged; dmg 1d6+3; crit x2; range 10’; wt 4 ea)
Machete (shortsword - Att +6; dmg 1d6+3; crit 19-20 / x2; wt 3)

Armour
Studded leather (AC+3; Max Dex +5; Check -1)

Gear
Backpack (wt 2)
Bedroll (wt 5)
Flint & steel
50’ Silk Rope (wt 5)
Spyglass (wt 1)
2 Waterskins (wt 4 ea full)
Whetstone
6 days trail rations (wt 1/day)
Mirror, small steel (wt 1/2)
Belt pouch (wt 1/2)
5 Sunrods (wt 1 ea)
5 Smokesticks (wt 1/2 ea)

Background:

Jak grew up in a small dwarven military outpost in the forests not too far away from Maissen, the son of a Royal Scout.  Raised to follow in the family tradition, he was taught special tactics against the Ogres and Hill Giants that marauded the area.  His was a happy childhood.

Five years ago, the outpost was recalled, and all personnelle with it.  But Jak elected to stay in the land he had grown up in, and as he had not yet actually joined the ranks of the military, he was permitted.  In parting, his father gave him the battleaxe that Jak’s great grandfather had been awarded by the kingfor exemplary service.

In time, Jak grew bored, so began wandering the land, sometimes acting as a bounty hunter, sometimes defending small villages from the monsters of the area.  When he heard o fthe new opportunities across the sea, he jumped at them.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 7, 2003)

Swift
Male Elf Monk 3

Str 14 (+2)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 10 (0)
Int 10 (0)
Wis 17 (+3)
Cha 9 (-1)

AL: LG

BAB: +2

AC 16, Flat Footed 13, Touch 16
HP 18

Speed 40 ft.

Saves:
Fort: +3
Ref: +6
Will: +6

Feats/Class Features: 
Dodge 
Mobility
Stunning Attack
Evasion
Defelct Arrows 
Still Mind

Skills
Hide +7
Listen +7
Move Silently +7
Tumble +9
Spot +7
Swim +4

Unarmed Attack: +4, Damage 1d6+2
Flurry of Blows: +2/+2, Damage 1d6 +2
Nunchaku: +4, Damage 1d6+2

Possesions:
Nunchaku
Monk Robes


----------



## Badger (Aug 7, 2003)

*Dwarves...*

Yes...three dwarves in the party....I can feel the smacketh about to be laying down on some unlucky people...

Plus Manz with a barbarian...yeah..this is gonna be fun..

History of Toskar to be coming soon...


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 7, 2003)

well, i have opened and in-game thread over in playing the game entitled "remember the cavidale" which will be a familiar warcry to all of you. as the cavindale was a ship filled with representatives of 6 races that was headed to the new lands and was stricken within sight of coast by slaving pirates. the pirates slew or enslved all on board.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 8, 2003)

Sorry it took me so long to get a character up; really busy at work today.  Anyhow, here's the character  It looks like there's a lot of people in this campaign. I hope I'm still able to play; it looks like a lot of fun. Anyhow, the background will be coming soon. Also, AlsiH20, is it still alright if I join in even though we're getting to be a pretty big group?

Cale Tomen
*****
Race: Halfling
Alignment: CG
Class: Rogue 2 / Transmuter 1
Height: 2' 11"
Weight: 33 lbs.
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Brown
Languages: Common, Halfling, Elven, Orc, Draconic, Goblin

Hit Dice: 2d6+1d4 (13 hp)
BAB: +1
AC: 16 (Touch 15, FF 12)
Saves: Fort: +1, Ref: +8, Will: +4

Abilities: (after racial adjustment)
-----
Str: 6   -2	
Dex: 18  +4	
Con: 10  0	
Int: 18  +4	
Wis: 12  +1	
Cha: 8   -1	

Feats:
-----
Proficient with the following weapons: Crossbows, Club, Quarterstaff, Dagger (any type), Dart, Light Mace, Sap, Shortbow (normal 

and composite), and Short Sword
Proficient with Light Armor
Scribe Scroll
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot

Equipment:
-----

Bracers of Armor +1 (900 gp)
Masterwork Light Crossbow (335 gp)
Light Mace (5 gp)
30 Bolts (3 gp)
2 Daggers (4 gp)
Beltpouch (1 gp)
  Pearl of Power, 1st level (1,000 gp)
  68 gp
Backpack (2 gp)
  Grappling Hook (1 gp)
  50' of Rope (silk) (10 gp)
  Spellbook (15 gp)
  Masterwork Thieve's Tools (100 gp)
  5 Flasks of Acid (50 gp)
  2 Vials of Antitoxin (100 gp)
Spell Component Pouch (5 gp)

Attacks: Light Crossbow +8 (+7 outside of 30') (1d8, 19-20,x2), Light Mace +0 (1d6, x2), Dagger +0 (1d4, 19-20 x2), Dagger(thrown) 

+7 (1d4, 19-20 x2)

Skills:
-----
Craft Trapmaking 4/+8
Climb 6/+6
Disable Device 6/+12 (+10 w/o masterwork tools)
Hide 6/+14
Listen 6/+9
Move Silently 6/+12
Open Lock 6/+12 (+10 w/o masterwork tools)
Search 5/+9
Sleight of Hand 6/+10
Spellcraft 5/+9
Use Magic Device 5/+4
Use Rope 5/+9

Spells:
-----
Level 0 known: All, except enchantment and abjuration schools
Level 1 known: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, obscuring Mist, Spider Climb,Unseen Servant

Spells per day:
-----
5 zero level (one must be transmutation)
3 first level (one must be transmutation)

Special:
-----
Raven familiar, named Shadow, whom speaks Common
+1 attack bonus with thrown weapons
+2 bonus on saving throws against fear
Sneak Attack +1d6
Evasion

Backgroud:
-----
Born and raised in a small Halfling settlement just outside of Maissen, Cale was always insatiably curious. He voraciously read as a youngster, but there were not many books to be had in his village, and not much to do period. Soon, he wanted to see the world. He left Maissen, despite his families pleas that he stay. He promised to return often, and has tried to hold to his word, but it's hard sometimes. He explored Maissen for some time, taking up residence there for a couple of years, but still he itched to see the world. It was this itching that led Cale to become a sailor. As a sailor, though, he fell into some unsavory crowds and has taken to moving quietly and silently to keep out of trouble. With several trading cartels forming, Cale quickly found his skills as a spy invaluable to his trading company.

For his fellow sailors, Cale always provides top notch intelligence of what the other boats in the area are up to and keeps them well informed of what deals are to be had where. In exchange, when the ship docks Cale is given a day or two reprieve from his usual duties as a sailor and he uses this time to find libraries and such to find new books, and useful tidbits about the region. It was through these endeavors that Cale became interested in Arcana. Soon, he was a sailor most of the time and a new wizard whenever he could get into town to research magic. 

When Cale heard about the recon patrol heading to the new continent, he leaped at the chance to learn about a new culture and to possibly build some more arcane knowledge. He offered his services as a sailor and spy and was accepted. It was with great anticipation that Cale boarded the ship that was to take him to the new continent. But, even if he'd known what was going to happen, he suspects he still would have boarded that ship. Forget the danger, never in his life has he had such an adventure.


Edit: Added background


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2003)

*Loskeruina Wenmegil*

Loskeruina Wenmegil 
Nickname: "Loske"
Race: Half-Elf 
Gender: Female 
Alignment: CG
Class: Ranger 3
Height: 5'8
Weight: 118
Eye: Saline Blue-Green 
Hair: Red (long and wavy)
Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Goblin

Hit Dice: 3d10+6 ; (hp 33); 
AC 16
BAB: +3
Atk +5 base melee, +5 base ranged; 
Init +2; 
Spd 30; 
SV Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +3

*Ablilites*
STR 14   +2    
DEX 14   +2    
CON 14  +2   
INT 14    +2    
WIS 14   +2   
CHA 10   +2    

*Feats, Race and Class Skills*
Ambidexterity & 2 weapon fighting feats while in light or no armour
Favoured enemy - Giants (incl ogres)
Point Blank Shot, Track (class bonus), Weapon Focus: Longsword.
SQ: Immunity: Sleep (Ex), Low-light vision (Ex); RF: +2 Will bonus 
to Enchantment spells, Elven Blood;


*Equipment* (57.5 lbs, light load)
Armor:
Mithral Shirt (1100 gp)

*Weapons*
Mighty composite longbow +2, Masterwork (600 gp)
Longsword, Masterwork (315 gp)
Shortsword,  Masterwork (310 gp)
Dagger, Silver (10 gp)

*Possessions*
Waterskin (full) x2
backpack
Bedroll 
Scroll Case, (Heritage name parchment)
Fishhook
Traveler's outfit
Healer's kit
Pouch, belt
Rope, silk (50 ft.)
Sack 
Rations, trail (per day) x2

*Money*
PP: 0
GP: 296
SP: 72
CP: 0

*Skills*
Animal Empathy+2, 
Climb+4, 
Concentration+4, 
Handle Animal+4, 
Heal+6, 
Hide+7, 
Intuit Direction+3, 
Knowledge (nature)+4, 
Listen+5, 
Move Silently+6, 
Profession (Bowmaker)+3, 
Profession (Fisher)+3, 
Search+4, 
Spot+4, 
Swim+3, 
Wilderness Lore+4.

*Character Background*
Loskeruina Wenmegil, better known as Loske to her friends, past is somewhat mysterious but mostly it’s quite tragic as she was left on the doorsteps of one of the many nameless orphanages n the region of Maissen.  She was only a few months old and was not even weaned off her mother’s milk when her abandonment happened.  A local human woman who had lost her own child recently would supply the needed milk but would never be a mother.  Though she has no idea who her parents where their was one clue.  A piece of expensive parchment, Elvish in design, inscribe with her first name, Loskeruina which translated from Elvish is; Flame-red-haired.  The gold embossed Elven symbols have been rubbed bear as she is in the common practice of running her fingers over them as if she can trace her heritage threw them…  This simple piece of paper is one of her most prized possessions as thinking upon what her parents are or where like is one of the simple pleasure she enjoys out of life.

	Loske grew up slowly in the caretaker’s human eyes but was always viewed as a well behaved but distant child as she would rather play quietly by herself than with the other orphans. She would socialize often with travelers as if she was already searching for her heritage at such a tender age.  This socializing would allowed her to learn Elven and Dwarven and a bit of goblin that she would latter expand upon.  She was what anyone would want from his or her child to be.  Be it ethical, athletic, articulate, attractive or just well behaved but still she never did find a replacement for her lost parents and family.  

	As Loske came to age her fondness for the forest blossomed as her body also blossomed growing tall and slender.  She found her solace and happiness that had eluded her at the orphanage in the thick forest of greens and browns.  Soon she would spend all of her conscious time in her new heaven returning to the orphanage only for a few hours of sleep each night.  If the caretaker noticed her coming and goings nothing was ever said and maybe the caretaker thought it was for the best.

	Soon after that, Loske was staying in the forest for weeks completely living off of the land and enjoying ever minute of it.  Her combat skills where raw but soon enough they became adequate to defend herself and her new home.  She made enough money from fishing and bow making to have the little amount of money she needed but soon her forest seemed small as the Elven blood’s wanderlust soon took effect.  In her wanderlust filled heart nothing seemed more interesting as seeing more of the world and with every new adventure the chance of finding her heritage would be one step closer...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey my character is sort of only half done...  I hate to say this but I'm very new to D&D 3 edition.  Seems to take much longer to make a character than the ole 2nd edition way...  Oh and I have a new found hatred of the point system...  Give me dice any day, but I understand the need for the point system.

Anyhow, as I said it's not finished.  I noticed that everyone had more money to spend then me...  Which I only had the starting money from the PHB.  Anyhow if someone could tell me what page it is on the DMG I would be much appreciated.  E-Tools said something like 2700 but what does it know...  

So I'll do equipment and history tomorrow, I would do it now but I need to get ready for bed as I have to work tomorrow but it's a short shift only 10 hours long.   I'll get my history up them also.

Oh yeah 
MC means Might Change 
WC means Will Change


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 8, 2003)

2700 is the correct amount for 3rd level characters.  And yes creating characters takes longer.  A side effect of greater options.  You will get quicker as you create more characters.  Also the higher the level the more work it is to create a character.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 8, 2003)

wowza, but we have a screwy little party don't we?


----------



## infax (Aug 8, 2003)

*Character Roster*

I did this to myself and thought I could as well post it here. In order of appearance then:

- Toskar Shieldsplitter, Dwarf, Fighter (Badger)
- Solomon Kreel, Half Orc, Barbarian (Manzanita)
- Kelkan Softfeet, Halfling, Wizard (Infax)
- Jobis Swifthand, Half Elf, Rogue (Dakkareth)
- Eduard Talmed, Human, Cleric (ShadowX)
- Jak Ogresticker, Dwarf, Ranger (Tumakhunter)
- Swift, Elf, Monk (Macbeth)
- Cale Tomen, Halfling, Rogue/Transmuter (Avatar_V)
- Loskeruin Wenmegil,  Half-Elf, Ranger (Brother Shatterstone)

A 9 men strong party. We ran the gammut of classes, missing only Druid, Paladin and Bard. And not a single lady so far.

As an ending note, I'm eager the game begins soon and intend to make a stand-up for low postcount players (as one of the players with the lowest postcount so far).

_edit: gramar_


----------



## Badger (Aug 8, 2003)

Ach...thought there were three dwarves, but I guess just two...ah well, two is still plenty..

And as someone who used to be the low post guy when I first showed up, I'm all in favor of them also. Fresh minds and what not...

Can't wait until we kick it off...

Any hint on what items we will have when the game starts?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 8, 2003)

nothing against low post count  i just hope to addict you before you get distracted by somehting else 

 9 is actually a really good number 

 at this point, we are good to go, count on seeing a starting staement from me under "rememebr the calvindale" over in playing the game.

 good luck, you are gonna need it


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 8, 2003)

oooh! i just read thread in meta whre morruss is asking his players to create an account with their characters name as the screename.

 with 9 characters this surely would make my life easier 

 it is not required, but could be uberhandy if you get the itme and miniscule energy required


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm very reluctant to create a screen name just for this game.  That is how I ended up with the Manzanita userID, for a game that ended abruptly w/in a couple months.  I found it took significatly more time to log in and log out as different screen names, and that I would often do it wrong.  So I dumpted my former UserID (& the 150 or so posts I had under it), and adopted Manzanita as my only one.

Perhaps I should recreate my Manzanita Sparrow PC for this game.  She would be an elven cleric.  This group needs healers more than barbarians.  I am psyched to play Solomon.  If you think I should resubmit my PC, I'd be happy to Alsih2o.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 8, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *
> Perhaps I should recreate my Manzanita Sparrow PC for this game.  She would be an elven cleric.  This group needs healers more than barbarians.  I am psyched to play Solomon.  If you think I should resubmit my PC, I'd be happy to Alsih2o. *




 whether you recreate your pc or not is oyur choice, i just ask that you have it posted by sunday afternoon, so last minute changes that have to be made by me can be made.

 as for a new screenname, it sounds cool, but i am far from requiring it 

 i woudl appreciate your posts starting with your char names and class for the first few, till i get a full grip


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 8, 2003)

I think that starting each post with character name, race, and class ( or putting them in the post subject) would be a great way to help distinguish each player/char. I am hesitant to get a new ID just for my char. I think we should try with just posting char name at the begining of the post, and if that fails I'll go for a new ID. I just think that keeping track of multiple IDs could be hard, and might lead to moer work and confusion.

Alsih2o: You might want to create a OOC thread, something like "Rememebr the Calvindale 







*OOC:*


" for further metagame discussion, especially once play starts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Character Roster and questions*



			
				infax said:
			
		

> A 9 men strong party. We ran the gammut of classes, missing only Druid, Paladin and Bard. And not a single lady so far.



Actually my character is *female*...  and a paladin on a 32 point system would be pretty week.

A Monday start works for me as my character should be complete by tonight.  Thanks for the info on the money.  I'll try and not to make any more stupid mistakes.  

I do have a question(s):

1) I'm I the tallest person in the party at 5'8?  Well at least I’m the tallest member in the party so far.  I would expect to lose that "honor' soon as people add more details to their characters.

2) Do we have a Rogue Gallery thread yet for are characters?

3) I've subscribed to the "Remember the Cavindale!" in the "Playing the game" forum.  What else do I need to subscribe too, or will this be the OOC thread for us?

4) Is Combat Reflexes a good feat to have for online play?  It just seems to me that it will get lost in the shuffle.

5) Who’s the party leader?  No not me, someone else…

6)  For this originally...  Is my character to "jack of all trades"?  I mean did I not "hinder" myself enough to get better points in certain abilities?


~+~+ EDIT for the addition to question six +~+~

Oh and I'm against character logon names...  I will forget which user name I'm using at least once a week.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 8, 2003)

Background for Cale Tomen (Halfling Rogue/Transmuter):

Born and raised in a small Halfling settlement just outside of Maissen, Cale was always insatiably curious. He voraciously read as a youngster, but there were not many books to be had in his village, and not much to do period. Soon, he wanted to see the world. He left Maissen, despite his families pleas that he stay. He promised to return often, and has tried to hold to his word, but it's hard sometimes. He explored Maissen for some time, taking up residence there for a couple of years, but still he itched to see the world. It was this itching that led Cale to become a sailor. As a sailor, though, he fell into some unsavory crowds and has taken to moving quietly and silently to keep out of trouble. With several trading cartels forming, Cale quickly found his skills as a spy invaluable to his trading company.

For his fellow sailors, Cale always provides top notch intelligence of what the other boats in the area are up to and keeps them well informed of what deals are to be had where. In exchange, when the ship docks Cale is given a day or two reprieve from his usual duties as a sailor and he uses this time to find libraries and such to find new books, and useful tidbits about the region. It was through these endeavors that Cale became interested in Arcana. Soon, he was a sailor most of the time and a new wizard whenever he could get into town to research magic. 

When Cale heard about the recon patrol heading to the new continent, he leaped at the chance to learn about a new culture and to possibly build some more arcane knowledge. He offered his services as a sailor and spy and was accepted. It was with great anticipation that Cale boarded the ship that was to take him to the new continent. But, even if he'd known what was going to happen, he suspects he still would have boarded that ship. Forget the danger, never in his life has he had such an adventure.

Edit: Added race, class info for ease of reference


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 8, 2003)

rogues gallery thread for pc's- http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59868

 party leader will probably be determined during play.

 this should be our ooc thread


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *rogues gallery thread for pc's- http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59868
> 
> party leader will probably be determined during play.
> 
> this should be our ooc thread *



I've posted my character and I agree on the ooc thread.


----------



## infax (Aug 8, 2003)

Oops! My bad, Brother Shatterstone. I guess, after the eigth character, and given your character's name didn't strike me as female at the time, I just checked your character's sex a little too quickly.

I'm also quite comfortable with this being the OOC thread since I already subscribed to this one in addition to "remember the clavidale".

As for the rogues gallery, should we all be posting our characters there?


----------



## tburdett (Aug 8, 2003)

Dogan "Dog" Stonewarden, Dwarf Male Barbarian 1 / Fighter 2

Hgt: 4'4; Wgt: 150; Eyes: Black; Hair: Bald, no beard; AL: CG

Str 16, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 6

Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +4

Atk +7 melee (2d6+4/19-20x2, Greatsword, (Masterwork)), +7 melee (1d4+4/20x2, Gauntlet (Spiked, Masterwork))

AC 15 (Studded Leather (Masterwork)),

HP 38

SA: Darkvision, Stonecunning, +2 on saves vs. Poison and Spells, +1 attack vs. Gobliniods and Orcs, +4 AC vs. Giants.

Feats/Skills: Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Quick Draw; Climb +9, Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +2, Swim +2.

Equipment: Bag of Tricks (Gray), Greatsword (Masterwork), Quaal Feather Token (Whip), Gauntlet (Spiked, Masterwork), Potion (Cure Light Wounds) x 4, Potion (Enlarge at 5th Level), Sack, Studded Leather (Masterwork).

Coin(s): 19 gp

Background:

In his youth Dogan traveled with his clan to survey a possible mine site discovered in a nearby mountain pass.  He remembers little except for a loud rumbling, falling boulders, and a sudden, painful impact.  He is the sole survivor of that doomed survey mission.

Upon awakening, Dogan found himself in a steel cage rolling down the far side of the mountain pass.  He could see other cages, ahead and behind, but none of his clan occupied them.  Frantic to learn what had befallen his people he called out to those around him.  They quickly related the horrible tale to him.

The slavers had seen the dwarves coming up the pass and had looked about for a spot where they could start a landslide.  The plan had been for the landslide to block the pass behind the dwarves, giving them no room to retreat.  Instead, the rockslide had rolled directly over them, leaving only Dogan alive.  Dogan wept and vowed revenge for the murder of his family.  As a reminder to him of that vow, Dogan shaved his head and beard, and keeps it that way to this day.

The two months spent rolling in his cage seemed like nothing compared to the 4 months spent on the slaver ship.  Day after day of rocking to and fro, chained to a beam, as the ship made for its' destination.  Food, when given, was moldy or rotten.  Dogan watched many of the weaker elves and humans die, from a lack of food, or from eating the food given to them.  His dwarven toughness was all them kept him alive.

Four months into the voyage the skies darkened and rain pounded down from the heavens.  The sea turned violent and Dogan sat listening to the ship creak as each wave pounded into its' hull.  Each wave seemed stronger than the last and Dogan quickly realized that the ship would soon break up under the onslaught.

Dogan called out to those chained with him to pull, and pull they did.  Their fear of drowning, combined with the weakening of the beam by the wave action, gave them the strength that they need to break free.  Dogan moved quickly to the bulk storage hold of the ship where he found the gear taken from him when captured.  He also found other bits of interesting gear as he searched for his own.  Having collected his gear, he moved out onto the main deck looking for a way to escape and was washed overboard.

Once again, Dogan awoke in unfamiliar surroundings.  Like a piece of driftwood, he found himself deposited upon a wide, sandy beach seemingly devoid of life.  As he sat pondering his actions, bits and pieces of the slaver vessal also began collecting on the beach.  Food, supplies, and a large quantity of wood soon littered the beach.

Dogan spent close to a year on that sandy island, living off of the slavers supplies, until he was rescued by a passing military vessal.  A vessel bound for a new land, well armed and ready to defeat whatever they faced, with the prospect of glory and ownership of lands made newly safe by their allies.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm going to stick w/Solomon Kreel as my PC.  I'm looking forward to playing this dim, socially vunerable warrior.  By the way, Solomon is 6 foot 4, per his entry, so no worries about your female being too tall for everyone : )


----------



## infax (Aug 8, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone:
Edward Talmed, our cleric is a little taller than Loskeruin so far, as is Solomon Kreel, unsurprisingly, given he's a Half Orc.

With 2 halflings, 2 dwarves, an elf and another half elf (that stated his height and chose a height shorter than Loskeruin's), you had a good chance of having the tallest character at 5'8''.

Also, don't worry about the character's that haven't posted a height yet. One of them is a halfling (Kelkan Softfeet, my character) and the other is an elf. Given Manzanita considered changing characters, it is even possible that Loskeruin will be the second tallest.

And as I'm a completist - lapsed at times, but a completist nonetheless - Kelkan's height is 3'2'', for 34lb. And his unstated alignment is Chaotic Good.


----------



## Dog (Aug 8, 2003)

- Toskar Shieldsplitter, Dwarf, Fighter (Badger)
- Solomon Kreel, Half Orc, Barbarian (Manzanita)
- Kelkan Softfeet, Halfling, Wizard (Infax)
- Jobis Swifthand, Half Elf, Rogue (Dakkareth)
- Eduard Talmed, Human, Cleric (ShadowX)
- Jak Ogresticker, Dwarf, Ranger (Tumakhunter)
- Swift, Elf, Monk (Macbeth)
- Cale Tomen, Halfling, Rogue/Transmuter (Avatar_V)
- Loskeruin Wenmegil, Half-Elf, Ranger (Brother Shatterstone)
- Dogan "Dog" Stonewarden, Dwarf, Barbarian/Fighter (tburdett, Dog)

Updated to add my character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Oops! My bad, Brother Shatterstone. I guess, after the eigth character, and given your character's name didn't strike me as female at the time, I just checked your character's sex a little too quickly. *



Oh don't stress it it's not a big deal at all...  I guess the name doesn't really look "feminine".  

Her first name, *Loskeruin*, it's suppose to mean "Flame-red-haired" 
Her sir name, *Wenmegil *, is to mean "Sword Maiden"

That was translated by Angcuru.  He does them free in this  thread with about a day turnaround time.     

Maybe I should "sexy' up the name by adding an 'a' to the end of her first name...  In this case it would be Loskeruina...  What does everyone think?


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 9, 2003)

Adding the 'a' sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *Adding the 'a' sounds like a good idea. *



Yup I'm going to due it that way then.  

What do you think of the "nickname" Loske? (going with the fallowing pronunciation: "loss key")


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2003)

my character is done and has been updated here and in the rogue gallery.


----------



## infax (Aug 9, 2003)

Both Loskeruin and Loskeruina work for me.
Adding a nickname to your character is already pretty involved, but always a nice touch.

However, your avatar is bound to cause confusion. 

I'm sure I'll be assuming at first glance that your posts will stand for Solomon Kreel's actions and Manzanita's for Loskeruina's for a couple of weeks before I get used to the avatars and the characters.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 9, 2003)

*Jobis 'Swifthand', half-elven rogue*

Heh, 'L....' was the name of a teacher I had in high-school and whom I hated so much, that refused to look at him or even speak his name. Still can't stand the memory 

And I'm not going to use a different account, but I'll put my character in the subject line.

And while my post count isn't exactly high it sure is no measure of addiction 

I will be unable to post more often than three times a week from the 22. of August to the 17. of September due to a stay at a place with unfortunate internet conditions, but that won't stop me from attending ENWorld and this game.



-Dakkareth


----------



## infax (Aug 9, 2003)

alsih2o is unnusually quite today. I selfishly hope he is fine-finishing the initial post for monday's game! 

More realistically, he must be either playing pen-and-paper rpg or enjoying himself with his family.

Hope you are having fun and it puts you in a good mood of monday, Clay!

_edit: corrected my english._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Adding a nickname to your character is already pretty involved, but always a nice touch.*




Thanks I wasn't really go for a "nice touch" as she really wouldn't have alot of friends, but I figured no one would want to type out Loskeruina every time...   I have no issues with another nickname should they arise. 



			
				infax said:
			
		

> However, your avatar is bound to cause confusion.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be assuming at first glance that your posts will stand for Solomon Kreel's actions and Manzanita's for Loskeruina's for a couple of weeks before I get used to the avatars and the characters. [/B]



I'm not sure if I would want to confuse the rest of the board with a redhead female avatar with a user name of "Brother Shatterstone".  That might get ugly. 

PS it a Bugbear not an double ugly half orc...


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 10, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *alsih2o is unnusually quite today. I selfishly hope he is fine-finishing the initial post for monday's game!
> 
> More realistically, he must be either playing pen-and-paper rpg or enjoying himself with his family.
> 
> ...





 like you were psychic!

 i did all 3, playing pnp with first timers! look to the main boards for the tale


----------



## infax (Aug 10, 2003)

The bugbear I had recognzed (one of my preferred illustrations of the 3E MM). And for the nickname, I'd rather have every character calling the other by a shortening of the character's name rather then the usual "Elf!" or worse yet "Thief!" as it happens so frequently on my games. 

And, alsih2o, its all very nice that I guessed, but you didn't getto the important part in your post. Did it put you in a good mood?!
Or are we bound to die on the shore attacked by 25 Balors or anything like that?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 10, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And, alsih2o, its all very nice that I guessed, but you didn't getto the important part in your post. Did it put you in a good mood?!
> Or are we bound to die on the shore attacked by 25 Balors or anything like that?  *




 can't it have put me in a good mood AND you are all going to die of balors attacking from the palm trees?


----------



## infax (Aug 10, 2003)

No, it can't! You had your share of good-time for this week, you are not allowed refills. Now suck it up and prepare a cakewalk combat at the beach and plenty of treasure to make up for causing our coppers to fall to the sea-bottom. 

I finally read your account on the all-newbies game. Nice one. I had the unfortune of never being successful at introducing new people to the hobby.

So, any last-minute requests for specifications on the characters before the game-launch on monday?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 10, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *
> So, any last-minute requests for specifications on the characters before the game-launch on monday? *




 i THINK we are good to go. there will of course be a thousand details that have been overlooked, but we will survive


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 10, 2003)

it ahs started, please keep sigs out, and try to be polite to oyur fellow players


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *it ahs started, please keep sigs out, and try to be polite to oyur fellow players  *



I've posted already even though it wasn't monday...  I hope that is not an issue.   Good point on the sig btw, and I doubt we will have issues with are fellow players and I have very strong feeling about that also.  

I also recomind if we have chat programs to add are members to them.  Mine are listed in my profiles but I'll list them here also:
AOL: Bro Shatterstone
Yahoo: brother_shatterstone
MSN: ftn4life@earthlink.net
ICQ: 12292409
IRQ: shatterstone
I've posted already even though it wasn't Monday...  I hope that is not an issue.   Good point on the sig btw, and I doubt we will have issues with are fellow players and I have very strong feeling about that also.  

Alsih2o, could I have a complete list of all the equipment I have left as I assume I don't need to worry about modesty right now but I would rather not guess I have something later when I need it and not have it.

ps if someone could tell me if I used the right format on the first post I would appreciate it.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 10, 2003)

I liked the format: char name and class/level in the subject, actions in the body. I think we should stick with that format.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 10, 2003)

Alright, I posted ...

My contact stuff ...

ICQ: 75935889
Y!: Sod_Akk
MSN: Dakkareth_666@hotmail.com

Note: This has nothing to do with my email adress ...


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 10, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Alsih2o, could I have a complete list of all the equipment I have left as I assume I don't need to worry about modesty right now but I would rather not guess I have something later when I need it and not have it.
> ...




 you have a healers kit, a bow, 17 arrows and your scrollcase with your nameseal.

 i really like the format oyu posted under, lets run with that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> you have a healers kit, a bow, 17 arrows and your scrollcase with your nameseal.
> 
> i really like the format oyu posted under, lets run with that  *



Thanks for the update on the equipment...  I wish you had told me this was a clothing optional beach...  *LOL* I’m guessing that I do have my travel clothing right...? (hoping)

Great!  I'm glad you liked the format. 

Also can I answer Jobis (Dakkareth) conversation thread or do I need to wait for everyone else to reply.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 10, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> I wish you had told me this was a clothing optional beach...  *LOL* I’m guessing that I do have my travel clothing right...? (hoping)
> 
> Great!  I'm glad you liked the format.
> ...




 everyone is waterlogged but clothed  

 as for now, until we break into needing to log inits and such, i am htinking oyu guys can chat. but let's not get super involved till the people who don't know i jumped the gun have a chance to chime in 

 as for contact info i am at myscreenname@midsouth.rr.com and i am alsih2o on yahoo messenger


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> everyone is waterlogged but clothed
> 
> ...



*
Gotcha and so far I would say we have done a good job so far, a couple of replies in the first hour is a pretty sound start.*


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2003)

Err... alsih2o... what about Kelkan?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 11, 2003)

i, uh, didn't forget him. i just, uh, had ot save him for last and edit him in.

 or something...




 please post him (and all others who aren't) in our rogues gallery thread, so it is a little easier on me please


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 11, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Err... alsih2o... what about Kelkan? *




He got eaten by Balors.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2003)

I posted Solomon in the Rogue's gallary.  I did make a very minor change in his skills, which I had meant to make this weekend, but I was still considering changing PCs to play a bard or cleric, so I didn't do it.  Anyway, should we assume we'll never see our other gear again & just take it off our PC sheet?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *I posted Solomon in the Rogue's gallary.  I did make a very minor change in his skills, which I had meant to make this weekend, but I was still considering changing PCs to play a bard or cleric, so I didn't do it.  Anyway, should we assume we'll never see our other gear again & just take it off our PC sheet? *



He told me on yahoo chat that we could but I haven't yet.  You never know what we will find in the wreckage.


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2003)

Appearently Kelkan escaped the Balors from what I read in the IC thread, but I doubt he will risk approaching those palm trees anytime soon.

And my contact info:

ICQ: 13959744
e-mail: #infax#@bol.com.br without the #


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2003)

Well all but one character is in the rogue’s gallery....  Who's missing?

Also please realize that my character is female.... *cough* *cough* shadow x *cough*  I try and remind everyone when I'm posting too and I'm sure it's my fault.


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2003)

Badger's "Toskar" is missing in the Rogues Gallery.

And we are still waiting Toskar, Jak and Dogan to recover there senses and cough some water to be sure they are alive.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 11, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> *should we assume we'll never see our other gear again & just take it off our PC sheet? *




 yeah, it is long gone. you guys may have to learn to make cars and radios from coconuts


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yeah, it is long gone. you guys may have to learn to make cars and radios from coconuts  *




Maybe we should rename this game to Gilligain's Island...  

I obviously won't post in the game till someone taps me on the shoulder showing me are impending doom...  My red tresses must have been in my eyes again…  

Oh! Oh! I just realized I'm Ginger! *LOL*


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2003)

Argh! I hope we are able to do a headcount real fast to make sure none of our expected companions turned into a red mist!


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm assuming, that although I do not notice the corpses disappearing I DO notice, that most corpses are away, right? Considering, that I'm busying myself with (apparently unsuccessfully) looting them it would seem logical ...


----------



## infax (Aug 11, 2003)

Well, yes, me too. While I'm not very sure how many corpses there were, I thought there were several of them and if all of a sudden there are no corpses on the waterline anymore it would be quite noticeable.


----------



## Badger (Aug 11, 2003)

*Sorry for the delay...*

All, 

Got in late last night from my weekend with my son, so I am way behind the power curve with everyone else.

I will get Tosker posted in the Rogue's Gallery in a minute and will edit the lost gear accordingly.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 11, 2003)

There were 40 of them ... and at least now Jobis is with the group ...


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 11, 2003)

Just thought to add my contact info, such that it is:

email: %slatorra%@nmt.edu without the %'s
AOL: SolidEnder4


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 11, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Well all but one character is in the rogue’s gallery....  Who's missing?
> 
> Also please realize that my character is female.... *cough* *cough* shadow x *cough*  I try and remind everyone when I'm posting too and I'm sure it's my fault.  *





*Pulls an alsih2o and edits his post*

BTW, alsih2o do I have any bolts for my crossbow?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 11, 2003)

yes you have bolts.

 of the 40some odd corpses on the beach, they remain. as for the ones in the water bobbing around, they are disappearing


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 11, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *yes you have bolts.
> 
> of the 40some odd corpses on the beach, they remain. as for the ones in the water bobbing around, they are disappearing  *




Mmhh, I guess, that required an edit.

Would it be too late to change my feat selection btw?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mmhh, I guess, that required an edit.
> 
> Would it be too late to change my feat selection btw? *



I'm not the DM but I would say yes...  I think he took away are equipment with the hopes of handicapping us.

On a side note: I'm awake now and have posted in the campaign.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 12, 2003)

I assumed it was random. I didn't lose anything. Does Alsih2o think my character's already got enough problems? LoL. And the other wizard lost his spellbook, if I read it correctly. That's a hefty handicap. I have a mental image of Alsih2o sitting in front of his computer flipping a coin and thinking to himself...

_You lucky little halfling..._ 

_Ooh the spellbook. Ouch. Mwuhahahaha!_ 

LoL


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

Avatar_V said:
			
		

> *I assumed it was random. I didn't lose anything. Does Alsih2o think my character's already got enough problems? LoL. And the other wizard lost his spellbook, if I read it correctly. That's a hefty handicap. I have a mental image of Alsih2o sitting in front of his computer flipping a coin and thinking to himself...
> 
> You lucky little halfling...
> 
> ...



mmmmm I can see him doing that...   I seem to have been lucky to have the clothes on my back.  I lost my weapon focus item, and only have about 700 gp worth of equipment now. (two master crafted weapons, my armor, any pretty much anything in my backpack.


_ouch!  You poor wench! mwuhahahahha!_

*LOL*

Honestly you'll have to talk to alsih2o, but if your wanting to swap feats to use your equipment on hand I bet he will veto it.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

No, not that ... it's just, that I never played a class with sneak attack before and am not as firm in the rules.

*shrugs*

It's absolutely within his domain to agree or disagree as DM and as I'm too late with it, I realize that I have no 'right' to request something or be upset or anything.

Still if it's possible I'd like to change dodge and mobility for combat expertise and improved feint.

That's all. 

-Dakkareth


----------



## tburdett (Aug 12, 2003)

I avoided taking any weapon specific feats because I knew that alsih20 was going to pillage our equipment.  I'm glad that I did that because I have lost the only effective weapon that I had.

A fighter without a weapon is even less effective than a wizard without a spellbook.  The wizard still gets to cast the spells he has already memorized, the fighter just gets to run away!

On the bright side, that level of Barbarian will let me outrun my fellow dwarves if anything attacks us.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *No, not that ... it's just, that I never played a class with sneak attack before and am not as firm in the rules.
> 
> Still if it's possible I'd like to change dodge and mobility for combat expertise and improved feint. *




Gotcha, yeah it's defiantly up to him.   We haven't started combat and neither one of those feats is dependent on the equipment you have so I can see it going either way. 

Combat expertise is an intriguing feat and I too was on the verge of selecting it but it seems like a feat that could get lost in the scuffle with online play and the lack of miniatures on a battle map so I didn’t select it as a starting feat, but if you get to play with it and have luck then maybe later I’ll select it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *I avoided taking any weapon specific feats because I knew that alsih20 was going to pillage our equipment.  I'm glad that I did that because I have lost the only effective weapon that I had.
> *




True I have a weapon focus skill in long swords, and mine went "bye "bye"  I also have point blank shot and my long bow survived, and in my characters eye the piece of parchment is the most important item she has so she's happy.   On a side note: my long bow is more expensive than both my master crafted long sword and master crafted short sword so I'm not really complaining at all.



			
				tburdett said:
			
		

> A fighter without a weapon is even less effective than a wizard without a spellbook.  The wizard still gets to cast the spells he has already memorized, the fighter just gets to run away!
> 
> On the bright side, that level of Barbarian will let me outrun my fellow dwarves if anything attacks us.   [/B]



*LMAO*  That's one of the funnist things I've read!  


Hey...  I've have like no equipment and I'm probably a light load so don't hesitate to grab me if we have to run!   Now if I had only picked the mounted combat feat or better yet mounted archery feat we would be in business! *L*


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 12, 2003)

The only real contact info I've got is my email:  tumakhunter@yahoo.ca

As to posts:  I really only get on the 'net once per day, btw 6 and 7 am, as I ready myself for work (I've only got a dialup connection, and my work is unrelated to computers).  This makes Jak a laconic and thoughtful character.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 12, 2003)

I just edited my gear out.  Safe to assume I have nothing but my clothes and my Axe?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

Allright I'm not sure if anyone else is wondering about any of this so this might just be for me but here goes:
Key
A means that alsih2o has taken "ravaged" threw your equipment
* means you've posted in the game
** means you have posted in multiple times in the game 
+ means your character is in the rogues galley


Toskar (Badger) **  + A
Solomon (Manzanita) ** + A
Kelkan (Infax) ** + A
Jobis (Dakkareth) ** + A
Edward (ShadowX) ** + A
Jak (Tumakhunter) * + A
Swift (Macbeth) ** + A
Cale (Avatar_V) ** + A
Loskeruina (Brother Shatterstone) ** + A
Dogan "Dog" (tburdett, Dog) * + A


So as you can see everyone has done all of the major things as requested.  

A few things I have noticed.  There still a few posts out their that could use a little spell checking.  If you post and see an error no one will kill you if you go back and edit it after the fact.  I myself edit pretty much every post I make cause I'm one of the worlds worst spellers.  (Honest to god.)  That's a real minor issue though.   (I have lots of tips on ways to quickly fix your mistakes if you need help with it get a hold of me as has have been covered before hand in a previous post.

Another thing, alsih2o, requested that we pull are signatures from are in game posts, it's happing for the most part but if you didn't see that post worry not cause if you click edit you can go and remove your signature with a single click of a button. 

Great jobs guys this has all of the potential of being one of the great PbP campaigns and I honeslty feel like that.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 12, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *True I have a weapon focus skill in long swords, and mine went "bye "bye"  I also have point blank shot and my long bow survived, and in my characters eye the piece of parchment is the most important item she has so she's happy.   On a side note: my long bow is more expensive than both my master crafted long sword and master crafted short sword so I'm not really complaining at all.*



I picked the greatsword hoping that I would get to use it, but expecting that it would be the item that I lost.  Oh well...

One thing is for certain, I will not be getting into combat until I am able to find a weapon.  There is no 'dwarven meatshield' tatooed on my forehead.


> **LMAO*  That's one of the funnist things I've read!
> 
> Hey...  I've have like no equipment and I'm probably a light load so don't hesitate to grab me if we have to run!   Now if I had only picked the mounted combat feat or better yet mounted archery feat we would be in business! *L* *



Whether I grab you or trip you will depend on just how close those monsters are behind us, how hungry they look, and how fast they are moving!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *
> I picked the greatsword hoping that I would get to use it, but expecting that it would be the item that I lost.  Oh well...*



Hey don't frown will get equipment. 



			
				tburdett said:
			
		

> *
> One thing is for certain, I will not be getting into combat until I am able to find a weapon.  There is no 'dwarven meatshield' tatooed on my forehead.*



Right now... I do believe those are the key words.  Who knows what a few days down the road with no weapons will bring your forehead.  



			
				tburdett said:
			
		

> *
> Whether I grab you or trip you will depend on just how close those monsters are behind us, how hungry they look, and how fast they are moving!  *



You would trip a lady???  (mock revulsion) Well what kind of a gentleman are you?


----------



## tburdett (Aug 12, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Hey don't frown will get equipment. *



I'm sure we will.  After all, every party member that dies is carrying something, right? 


> *Right now... I do believe those are the key words.  Who knows what a few days down the road with no weapons will bring your forehead.  *



More than like it'll be a boot to the forehead.
*



			You would trip a lady???  (mock revulsion) Well what kind of a gentleman are you?
		
Click to expand...


*I am guessing that my 6 Charisma precludes me from being ANY kind of gentleman.  I'm more than likely rude, crude, but not yet tatooed.


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by tburdett 

One thing is for certain, I will not be getting into combat until I am able to find a weapon. There is no 'dwarven meatshield' tatooed on my forehead.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*imagines Archie Bunker voice for the meatshield part*

Just so you all know, I'm having a blast so far with the startup of the game. Hope we can keep this up for awhile, and I love how right off the bat, anarchy is running rampant among us all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

Badger said:
			
		

> *Just so you all know, I'm having a blast so far with the startup of the game. Hope we can keep this up for awhile, and I love how right off the bat, anarchy is running rampant among us all. *



Me too!  I also like how we are not a party yet, though we do have a gang of dwarfs doing their own thing…  Maybe in time we can turn are rag tag band of survivors into a true party, but then again I would find it slightly disconcerting of we all walked up the beach shock hands and never had a dispute.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

The dispute is about to come I'd think. Until now it was just basic stuff - people standing up, offering healing and then running when a threat appeared on the scene. Or charging headfirst into the maws of these sharks (or whatever they are) in the case of the dwarves. 

Of course dwarve stubborness and passivity from the others could prevent a dispute, but that would settle a precedent for the dwarves being some kind of leader, which Jobis at least is not in favour of ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

As for the dwarves…  Well hopefully they will survive their mistake, which I whole heartily think is about to occur, and they will be no worse for wear.  If one of them does eat it, or maybe in this case gets eaten, theirs still a few bodies on the beach that could just be “unconscious” if alsih2o wants to work them back into the campaign.   That being said let us try and keep them alive… 


Also what happened to the good ole days when dwarfs were afraid of the water?  I have newly found respect for dwarven mothers now...  These three heavens in a grocery store would be a freaky nightmare! 

Theirs been 15 posts since alsih2o posted at 430 p.m. last night...  That's would be a post an hour on average, he's going to have a conniption fit in the morning!


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Also what happened to the good ole days when dwarfs were afraid of the water? *




 

But then they wouldn't be with us in the first place, would they?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> But then they wouldn't be with us in the first place, would they? *



Hmmm they always managed to get flint in the boat...  (Dragonlance for those who don't know.)  Now it was always like Mr. T. as he didn’t like to fly in the old A-Team show so they would have to drug him or it needed to be a matter of life in death. 

(I PITTY THE FOOL)


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2003)

Previously there was some talk about it being hard to use Combat Reflexes in a PbP as everything was bound to happen only in text. Well, this _is_ the first time I play a PbP, but I did lurk around somewhat before joining and a happened to visit the IC thread of a couple of other PbP games.

As is referenced in garyh's "The play by post FAQ":


> *Q: How do I map combats for my games?*
> 
> A: The most common method I've seen is using a spreadsheet program such as Excel to chart out the grid, walls and combatants, then taking a screenshot, cropping down to the relevant area, and attaching it to a post. Poke around a bit, and you'll likely find examples of this fairly quickly.




So, appearently in many PbPs it is possible to _see_ what is going on during combat, there _is_ a battlemat, so it is quite possible that one will have as much fun with Combat Reflexes in a PbP as in a "live" game.

I'm not saying that is the method alsih2o will use, or even if he will use any kind of visual representation, just offering some options and extra info to my fellow players.

And to avoid misunderstanding, I'm not looking forward to a fight - yet! Just aware how it could go (hey, I have no weapons, no book and 4 empty slots for my prepared spells, I'm not looking for a fight anytime soon).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Previously there was some talk about it being hard to use Combat Reflexes in a PbP as everything was bound to happen only in text. Well, this is the first time I play a PbP, but I did lurk around somewhat before joining and a happened to visit the IC thread of a couple of other PbP games.
> 
> As is referenced in garyh's "The play by post FAQ":
> 
> ...




I can handle making those if alsih2o doesn't have the tools necessary to pull it off…  but their could be delays in them as I don’t have all the tools I need to do it at work.  (at least I don’t think so…)  So while I post and chat there could be up to a 12-hour delay on making them but probably not much longer than that as I can make a template to use.  

Alsih2o, if your interested in a template please let me know as I can probably do a whole piece of 8 ½ by 11 piece of paper in about 30 minutes.

I also have enough web space to keep them for a good long while.  We could all have a certain color assigned to us also.


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2003)

*Battlemaps*

Hey, that's really nice of you Brother Shatterstone.

For some examples:
- Very nice combat scene, with the buildings, different colors for the player's party, the villains and the victims: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47265
- The exact same encounter as above, different GM: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44029
- This one is probably scanned graph paper: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50732

By no means am I implying those are the best examples around or the only way to go, just the first three I stumbled across on the first page today.

Hope this is of any help.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Battlemaps*



			
				infax said:
			
		

> *Hey, that's really nice of you Brother Shatterstone.
> 
> For some examples:
> - Very nice combat scene, with the buildings, different colors for the player's party, the villains and the victims: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47265
> ...




Oh it's no big deal; the first one almost looks like it was cut out. The second one (guessing French, as I’m not recognizing any non-English words in it) is very nice I'm not quite sure how they did that and if I spoke the language I would inquire as to how they did it.  The third does look like scanned graph paper, and I would say either Paint shop pro or adobe for the details….  (I do have PSP and a scanner so I can manage something fairly nice.)


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 12, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Alsih2o, if your interested in a template please let me know as I can probably do a whole piece of 8 ½ by 11 piece of paper in about 30 minutes.
> ...




 don't just sit there, start drawing!


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

Blue for me 

And alsih2o, have you decided, whether I could still change my feats, although the game has already begun?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> don't just sit there, start drawing! *



Roger that.


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2003)

I may be a silly question, but is the lizard in the air or on the ground?

And for the actions, we may need to wait till tomorrow to get Jak's actions, checking Tumakhunter's post above on this page. So, I guess, this thread is going to see a lot of action today. 

Brother Shatterstone:
If you are really interested, the GM for that french game seems to speak english fairly well. The OOC thread for that game opens with an english message so if really interested you should be able to contact him to ask how he did it.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 12, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Blue for me
> 
> And alsih2o, have you decided, whether I could still change my feats, although the game has already begun? *




 please email me where i can deal with this outside the mass chaos of this thread 

 the lizard is on the ground. and extending 12 feet into the air


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

We really need a map now also....    I am at work and it won't be done in till I can get home and do it right.  Excel has different measurements for height and width.  An example is a 5.5 width is about 1 and half times the same 5.5 height.  I have good ole GMT today; they’re probably going to tell us how we canuse honor, courage and commitment to be better human beings.... 

Dakkareth, I do believe I get to chose first it being my project and my character being female...      But I see no issues with you being blue, and I'll probably stick myself with pink cause it's a feminine color and as I said I have the only female.

Infax, then I will probably do that then.  As for a day delay, that might not be a bad thing with the map issues.  I should have been all over a map in the first place, I've been known to plot my PC progress in a dungeon with a ruler and compass. ;-)

Alsih2o, do you want me to plot everything to the best of my ability or do you want me to send you the template?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 12, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alsih2o, do you want me to plot everything to the best of my ability or do you want me to send you the template? *




 a template and soem colored dots work for em right now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> please email me where i can deal with this outside the mass chaos of this thread
> : *



Yeah no kidding on the chaos, I'm getting email notifications to replies faster than I can type a responds!


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> please email me where i can deal with this outside the mass chaos of this thread
> *




Done.



> Dakkareth, I do believe I get to chose first it being my project and my character being female...   But I see no issues with you being blue, and I'll probably stick myself with pink cause it's a feminine color and as I said I have the only female.




That the map-maker would have first choice anyway was kind of assumed - after all he has physical access to the map.


I made a little map, too, but gave up as from the text it was hard to discern the actual location and my skills with the drawing stuff aren't that good ...


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2003)

I'll take blue then alsih2o 

Ok, give black if possible, or else green or grey.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Done.
> 
> ...



Dakkareth, that's pretty good, if you make your squares bigger you text will look smaller.   As I sit here and think about it the "Key" will be separate or at least on the side and hopefully that will have most of the text anyway.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 12, 2003)

Loving the map idea.  If at all possible, could I be green?  Maybe dark green if someone else also chose that colour.  Brown also works for me.

Thanx


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

Tumakhunter said:
			
		

> *Loving the map idea.  If at all possible, could I be green?  Maybe dark green if someone else also chose that colour.  Brown also works for me.
> 
> Thanx *



Dark green should be aviable and it's yours.


The next time everyone logs in here tell me your color, try not to pick something already taken as though I have plenty of colors to work with not everyone has a great monitor.  (Like me at work and the anarchic junk their)


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 12, 2003)

Just give me any color, doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 12, 2003)

Any color's fine with me (Cale). Maybe something dark... maroon or something since dark green and blue are taken. But, really it doesn't matter. Thanks!

Also, Alsih2o, I'm a little confused about where this lizard is in relation to me. I take it it's behind me now. Maybe 20 feet? Am I getting the right picture here? Thanks!


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm open to any color also, but if there is a gray, then that would be what I'd like...

Also the lizard in relation to everyone would be helpful also, as in feet from who and what not, but since my first move will be pretty simple, not so big of a deal right now...

Can't wait to see how the action plays out...


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

Unfortunately if we really do it in order of iniative we'd still only halfway through the first round by tomorrow. I'd propose to simply post away and adjust according  to the order of iniative later. It would make everything much faster and it was like that in all PbPs I've seen so far ...


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

Macbeth posted.


_I shall be damned if the next time he doesn't get a rapier through the kidney for bossing around like this_ >:>


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah...can't wait until Toskar's turn...

I like Swift's take charge attitude, but love the fact Toskar wonders when did Moradin die and leave this guy in charge..


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry about bossing everybody around. It's a character thing, no insult ment. Thats just the way Swift is, so don't take it personally.


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

No worries from this side amigo...like I said, I like the concept of "Protect those who don't know any better", but yanno, we are all going to think we know better..

Key word on the think...*L*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

*Testing junk....*

Map Key:






Hows the size for everyone?

I know some of your colors are off from what your wanting bear with me for a few on this.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 12, 2003)

Avatar_V said:
			
		

> *Any color's fine with me (Cale). Maybe something dark... maroon or something since dark green and blue are taken. But, really it doesn't matter. Thanks!
> 
> Also, Alsih2o, I'm a little confused about where this lizard is in relation to me. I take it it's behind me now. Maybe 20 feet? Am I getting the right picture here? Thanks! *




 the lizard stands form the deep foliage at the treeline about 15 feet behind cale


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 12, 2003)

15 feet behind me sounds dangerous! Hopefully he doesn't see me. Hmm... Anyhow, the color looks great, Shatterstone.


----------



## infax (Aug 12, 2003)

Size is ok for me.

The Toskar and Kelkan have colors too similar for me. You could change Kelkan to some shade of green perhaps.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2003)

*More testing...*


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 12, 2003)

o.k, new requests, with 10 players i would appreciate a note saying what oyu attack with, not just that you attack


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

IC is IC and OOC is OOC 

I'm going to post now - I can later delete it, if it's that important to you and Jobis isn't doing anything *really* important right now anyway.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 12, 2003)

Solomon would be best represented with Grey or black, if still available.  Otherwise, whatever.

What a chatty group we are.  That's great.  I love to see some enthusiasm.  Perhaps we've washed ashore on that island in Jurasic Park : )


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

Always wanted to try a T-rex sized burger...

Color looks fine to me for Toskar...not a real stickler either way...

Also, for the most part, he will always attack with his mace...something about the satisfying sound of bone breaking he really likes..*L*


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 12, 2003)

Come on, post already


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 12, 2003)

How strict are we being about initiative? It's almost my turn to post, but techincally I'm supposed to be waiting for Loske. I really don't mind waiting; either way would be fine with me. But Dakkareth seems to be getting antsy


----------



## tburdett (Aug 12, 2003)

I have posted.  Next!


----------



## infax (Aug 13, 2003)

*Almost over our first round !*

Only 2 to go and its alsih2o's turn to reply to the game. We will finally see the outcome of our actions and perhaps even a map of the combat area !


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*sorry*

sorry to have taken that long guys...  I can honestly say I was sleeping on the job as I had a mid last night and was catching up on sleep in my bed.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, I think that's (edit: almost) all of us. Let's hope this goes well 

edit: So, it turns out I can't count


----------



## infax (Aug 13, 2003)

We are still missing Edward unfortunately, Avatar_V.

But alsih2o is around already, yay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*hows this look?*






Well?


----------



## infax (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!
Can you put squares on that now?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Excellent!
> Can you put squares on that now? *




Its a really old program...  let me see what I can do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

No can do on the squares...  so you can scratch this.  If anyone knows about transparency and how to mimic them let me know...


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 13, 2003)

With a program like Paint Shop Pro, you could just make another layer that's the grid and that layer could have squares colored in and moved around for us. But that would be more complicated. Just the plain graph paper looking stuff posted earlier would do the job fine, I'm sure.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 13, 2003)

I think everybody has posted now?


----------



## infax (Aug 13, 2003)

*1...2... ...9...10*

Yes, everyone has posted now. But not the DM. 

I guess alsih2o will be rolling the dice and posting today already.

If he keeps posting at around the same hour, it should be anytime now.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 13, 2003)

Jak will be using the only weapon he has - grandfather's batleaxe.

Also, his intent is to ignore the fish, who aren't really a threat anyway unless we go into the water, and concentrate on the lizard.  It seems to actually pose a danger to the group, and until we can drive it off or slay it, we won't be able to do anything else.  I will do just that.  I'm happy with either result, but will continue fighting until it is no longer a threat.

(should all this be on the other board?  I'll copy it there as well.)

After the battle, I want to see if any of the corpses have a serviceable knife or two.


----------



## infax (Aug 13, 2003)

tumakhunter:
I think that is in the right board, and should not appear on the other thread. When the battle is over, then, it could be good to remind alsih2o again, over at the other thread, that Jak will be looking for a knife.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm still maneuvring into position ... want to see some action


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 13, 2003)

That was fast 

Let's see, what we can do, then


----------



## Badger (Aug 13, 2003)

Under the circumstances, I'm sorta glad it did go fast, as I wouldn't have wanted to see it rip into anyone else but us "meat shields" at first.

I wonder if there is any chance on a breakdown of how it all played out dice wise?

Also, what would Toskar have to roll to improvise some daggers out of those teeth? I'm pretty sure those babies are hard and sharp enough for simple daggers at least.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 13, 2003)

Badger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wonder if there is any chance on a breakdown of how it all played out dice wise?
> 
> Also, what would Toskar have to roll to improvise some daggers out of those teeth? I'm pretty sure those babies are hard and sharp enough for simple daggers at least. *




 starting next battle i iwll give oyu die rolls. i did not realize it was impotant, and actually rolled dice, os i am at a loss remmebering most of it.

 teeth to daggers takes weaponsmithing


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> starting next battle i iwll give oyu die rolls. i did not realize it was impotant, and actually rolled dice, os i am at a loss remmebering most of it.
> 
> teeth to daggers takes weaponsmithing  *




Yes dice rolls would be nice as to right now I don't know if we where lucky with the lizard or are we that damn good.  



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> * teeth to daggers takes weaponsmithing  *



Which is under profession can't be used untrained and I doubt anyone has it.  +~+~+ Correction: see below +~+~+


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

Alsih2o, was the two daggers found it for all the bodies or did we find two daggers cause someone was looking for them?

Basically should we make a list of items we are actively looking for?


----------



## Badger (Aug 13, 2003)

*Teeth and rolls...*

Toskar's rank in it is: Craft (Weaponsmithing) +6 (+4 to non-metal/stone things)

So, with your approval, once we have settled upon a course of action, I would like to harvest as many "daggers" as I can for us.

As far as the dice rolls go, it is just a geek thing on this side, but I have no prob with just getting the story aspect of it. Honest..

Also, this will be an open statement to everyone in the party, once Toskar starts making the weapons, feel free to throw any other "ideas" at him about making equipment. I promise neither one of us will mind if asked the right way...

Peace...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

*Map?*

Do we or do we not want a map?  The 'natural" looking one is always going to have issues.  Plus it will take twice as long I think...  I had a simple one with the graph paper working last night but psp isn't helping me much and I don't know the program that well.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 13, 2003)

In a battle with multiple opponents a simple map would be valuable. Just a few squares and dots so we have distances, realtice positions and obstacles.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 13, 2003)

Inner party conflict along the chaos/law axis ... always nice


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, this could be interesting. We need one person to take charge of the basic survival stuff (food, water, etc.).


----------



## tburdett (Aug 13, 2003)

It will take at least two Rangers with max ranks is Wilderness Lore to find enough food and water for everyone if they Take 10 on their skill check (unless there are modifiers that we are not aware of).

It's a good idea to Take 10 because Wilderness Lore is a skill that can only be used once a day for this purpose.

I am NOT a Ranger but my Wilderness Lore is high enough (+6) to feed Dogan and three others when Taking 10.  Dogan would feed his fellow dwarves first and then offer what was left over to the rest of the group.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *In a battle with multiple opponents a simple map would be valuable. Just a few squares and dots so we have distances, realtice positions and obstacles. *




Take it up with alsih2o then...  He's the one that's going to have the final say where everyone is and everything is. (PCs, NPC(s), Enemies, lay of the land and anything else that comes into call.)  Plus a go between isn't gong to do anything but make both sides (players and DM) irritated and get frustrated in the processes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *It will take at least two Rangers with max ranks is Wilderness Lore to find enough food and water for everyone if they Take 10 on their skill check (unless there are modifiers that we are not aware of).
> 
> It's a good idea to Take 10 because Wilderness Lore is a skill that can only be used once a day for this purpose.
> 
> My Wilderness Lore is high enough (+6) to feed Dogan and three others when Taking 10.  Dogan would feed his fellow dwarves first and then offer what was left over to the rest of the group. *




Well I'm not maxed out either, and I can only feed myself plus to others nor will I play favorites, as I have no reason to.  Giving us 5 non-rangers getting food when we have 8.  So I suggest everyone eat light.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

Alsih2o, what the stats of the lizard for food, as in how much meat can we pull off of it, and also the stats for the weapons and armor that could possibly be made from it?


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

*Daggers and Meat...*

Well, I got him starting the ball rolling I hope by freeing up some teeth to use...

On the leather side of things, Toskar would need it to be tanned before he could use it, and he is not skilled in Tannery, or Leatherworking...

However, if someone wanted a smelly suit of hide, with a guarenteed shelf life as it decomposed, then he can make that with a little help.

All depends on how "survivalistic" Alish2o wants us to go...

And as always, no personal insult to the man behind swift...just have a feeling that one day he and Toskar are gonna wind up coming to blows to get their point across to each other...ah, the joys of maleness..


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 14, 2003)

Wow. I don't think I've ever had this much fun being insulted. I just thought that I should make a post to make sure everybody knows all the... insensitive things that Swift says are in character, and mean no disrespect to anybody. Please don't get mad if Swift does something insulting, as it is just a roleplaying thing, and no insult to the player is intended.
Now, the intention towards the characters is another thing...


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah...like I said...tickets are already being printed as we speak..

Although who will be stepping into the ring is still up in the air...

Anyone want to start placing bets now?

Badger

*who is enjoying all the quirks we are having so far...9 people who all know what is best...*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

Sorry my last post seems a little bit out of order I got distracted why typing it and two other posts squeeze by me in there.  I still thank the plan is sound.  Break up into 2 five-man groups and getting a few more things done by nightfall.  

On a side note:  I’m never having kids and this thread proves why...      Been loads of fun though.


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

If I'm not wrong Halflings, as Small creatures, need to eat less, half as much  as a Medium-size creature. So, instead of 10 we can be considered 9 people to be fed.

Alsih2o, did you ever roll Knowledge (geography) for Kelkan to determine where we have landed or are we too far away from usual mapped territories for this knowledge to be of any use in this foreign land?


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 14, 2003)

I just wanted to offer a reason why we haven't heard much from alsih20. He is running a Cermaic DM contest, and he posted there that he has been having computer problems. He is back now, but from what I understand he is still very busy. He had to put off the Ceramic DM contest, and I think that same delay may be the reason for his lack of responses. This may not be the reason, but I think it is, and I just wanted to help explain why we haven't had much input from alsih2o.
Alsih20: if this is wrong, sorry. I just remembered your post from Ceramic DM ans thought the other players might like to know your condition.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

Mac, thanks for the update though I think alsih2o done a bang up job if you ask me even if he's busy as all hell right now.


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

Brother...got a quick question for you...when you said Loske heard the comments from the dwarves, do you mean Dog's comment and my smirk as those?

The italics were just his thoughts on him asking her if he could come, and I just wanted to get my head straight before I posted again...

Great interaction all...I'm having a blast with this....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

Badger said:
			
		

> *Brother...got a quick question for you...when you said Loske heard the comments from the dwarves, do you mean Dog's comment and my smirk as those?
> 
> The italics were just his thoughts on him asking her if he could come, and I just wanted to get my head straight before I posted again...
> 
> Great interaction all...I'm having a blast with this.... *



Gotcha, I miss read it then and I will fix my post then.    And this is a blast!


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2003)

Whoa, I just realized, what kind of boni halflings get on rogue skills ... Cale has one level less in rogue, but his move silently and hide outdo anything Jobis could do for the next few levels ... 

And I think it's clear, that with 4-5 people going exploring, if we want to be silent, etc we need to split up. Plus if Swift is with us Jobis can get away from him


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

Ah, at least we advance!

Seems the party is presently split as follows:
1 - Scouting party, discreetly advancing up river from a small stream (Cale in the lead, Kelkan, Loske, Jobis, Swift)
2 - Camp party, preparing the lizard for food, improvising weapons (Toskar as master meat-carver, Edward Talmed helping with the meat, Dog considering moving the camp towards the trees)
3 - Walking alone by the beach Solomon Kreel.

And I don't know about Jak, but I'd assume he is with the other dwarves.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

o.k. kiddies. you can rend about 650 lbs of meat from the lizard, this is assuming that you are going after it like amateurs, as i haven't seen any butchering type skills from anyone (i am counting rangers as amateur for butchering purposes, but damned better than most folks )

 there are 28 top teeth adn 28 bottom teeth. with 4 hours work each can be made into a d4 dagger given a ""take 10" situ.


 the lizard hide might be makeable into armor, but it would need to be treated, tanned, adn boiled.

 of the 3 ships you were on 1 was considered the guide ship, and 2 of the dwarves distinctly rememebr the captain easing the boy at the helms mind by telling him "there ain't nothing out here for leagues on end, this is the easiest part of the journey" , so you are relatively sure that this island is not charted.


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks for the reply alsih2o. I was getting crazy trying to figure out if we were on the right island or not.

So, do you reckon things are getting on a good shape so far? Frequence of posts and all that?

Btw, I found a thread of yours over at Story Hour and noticed it mentioned Maissen. Will reading that Story Hour give insight into the workings and background of your world? Should we avoid it in the possibility it may disclose information you would rather offer at a more timely moment on this thread?

Anyway, nice story so far. I stopped reading at the 2nd mention of Maissen I think, but was appreciating it at the time.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the reply alsih2o. I was getting crazy trying to figure out if we were on the right island or not.
> 
> So, do you reckon things are getting on a good shape so far? Frequence of posts and all that?
> 
> ...




 i figure i will reply once daily, twice if i gte my gumpshun up. i think it is going well 

 the other story hour is based in maissen(my tuesday night game) but is based ina maissen 600 years ago, so no worries, read at it if you want


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

600 years ago?! Heh, I wonder what changed, besides the hordes circling and attacking the colonies in the new continent.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 14, 2003)

Don't always assume Jak is hanging out with the other dwarves.  Mostly, he is concerned with the group's survival, and ability to carry on with the mission.  He does tend to be silent and watch what everyone else is doing, keeping his own counsel.

Otherwise, having a blast, and wishing I could post more.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey Alsih2o, I need to know how much I healed Jak.  Next time I will state the dice for you in my post.  1d8+3 is the amount healed.


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

Sorry, ShadowX. I won't anymore. I don't like being associated with stereotypes either. I just assumed Jak wouldn't accompany the scouting party since you didn't manifest up on that and thus would rather stay with the dwarves than strike out on his own.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *Hey Alsih2o, I need to know how much I healed Jak.  Next time I will state the dice for you in my post.  1d8+3 is the amount healed. *




 looks like an inspired moment- an 11 of possible 11.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

Wow I was surprised to see so much activity this morning...  Well not really, but I didn't get email one saying anything had happened.  Anyone else not getting emails?

Note: I'm getting notifications now, but that was weird.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2003)

Does Cale's suggestion to stay put, while he's exploring include Jobis?


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 14, 2003)

I suppose he meant it to, but I'm sure he won't be terribly upset if you come look around too.

As long as you don't get caught


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2003)

Well, I don't intend to


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

ahhh we be screwed now...  (thanks alsih2o!  Nice twist by the way.)  Anyhow maybe a nice and quite withdraw is in order.

Alsih2o, one question, how did my check for identifying the foot print work out?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> Alsih2o, one question, how did my check for identifying the foot print work out? *




 (pretending i didn't forget) um, it looks like oyu would swear it was a war elephant


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

I would like to know how much time did we spend scouting. The three hours the meat crew spent getting the meat? A little more, a little less?

And what time does it seem to be? Late morning? Eartly afternoon? Evening?

Nice teamwork by the way! I'm glad we are starting to act as a group rather than a collection of individuals!


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *I would like to know how much time did we spend scouting. The three hours the meat crew spent getting the meat? A little more, a little less?
> 
> And what time does it seem to be? Late morning? Eartly afternoon? Evening?
> 
> Nice teamwork by the way! I'm glad we are starting to act as a group rather than a collection of individuals!  *




 max 45 minutes scouting, judging by the sun it is getting to be around noon.

 and me too


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

Don't start patting the backs too hard just yet...remember there is still the other half of the group to inform of this, and we all saw what happened last time we tried to have a group discussion..

But once again, this is a blast to see develop..

Three dwarves, hundred of gnolls...those gnolls won't know what hit them..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (pretending i didn't forget) um, it looks like oyu would swear it was a war elephant  *



(Pretending DM are infallible)  but WAY bigger than a war elephant I take it.  

Thanks, and awesome twist man. 

Also all the craft skills can be used untrained so I was wondering how long the hide would last before it goes bad... Also how much does it weigh as I think we will be moving to new beachfront property cause the neighbors are obnoxious.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> (Pretending DM are infallible)  but WAY bigger than a war elephant I take it.
> 
> Thanks, and awesome twist man.
> ...




 like a 45 foot tall war elephant. same footprint, much biger 

 the skin, if removed properly would be about 140 lbs, and would last about 4 days without tanning.

 it would compare roughly to hide armor (mathmetically exact)


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

*3 dwarves vs. hundreds of gnolls*

I have absolutely no problem with that *if* you manage to defeat them as fast as you defeated Lizzie. Meaning, before half the party members' actions occur.


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

As I know that tanning needs exact things, if someone could find something close to what we need, could Toskar jury rig it with a cauldron and a take 20 on craft leather working?

I know we have to reach safety first, but am thinking ahead for us..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

How much exp did we get from the lizard? Also I didn't waste an arrow during combat right, as it was dead before my turn?


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

3 dwarves vs. hundreds of gnolls 

I have absolutely no problem with that if you manage to defeat them as fast as you defeated Lizzie. Meaning, before half the party members' actions occur.


Well, yanno....we'll have to see what happens..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

Well it is daylight and the gnolls hate sunlight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

*skill: Profession (Bowmaker)*

Alsih2o, I have the profession skill of (bowmaker) now would this allow me to make arrows and bows?  


I sort of goofed when I created my character...  too much modern of late.


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

I am curious about that XP part. If it is not too meta-gaming a question, I'm curious how you'll handle that alsih2o.

Purely creature based? Story based? A mix of the two? We level whenever the DM wants?

I was reading a thread on the subject yesterday and was reminded how many different approaches there is to this. (and didn't see you posting there )


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 14, 2003)

Too bad I was robbed of my alchemical toys 

With all the stuff we had among us we could have sneaked in at night, doused everything with oil, thrown some flasks of alchemical fire at it and run. And salvaged XP for 300 gnolls


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 14, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Too bad I was robbed of my alchemical toys
> 
> With all the stuff we had among us we could have sneaked in at night, doused everything with oil, thrown some flasks of alchemical fire at it and run. And salvaged XP for 300 gnolls  *




We need to do it during the daylight hours.  They’re nocturnal and are active at night.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We need to do it during the daylight hours.  They’re nocturnal and are active at night. *




DO NOT assume i will use the mm version of anything, i love screwing with ym players 

 as for xp, i am still woring on this, but only on the how to credit a 10 member party side.

 i award xp for: goals, monsters, and traps. i add bonuses for creative hula-baluing too 

 with bowmaking you can find lots of things to make bows out of, and arrows, but i will need a check for success and a whole day or more devoted to it.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 14, 2003)

and here is a hideous map. brother shtterstone put a lot of effort into making somehting cool that i cannot open 

 the yellow dot is you guys, the red is the gnoll encampment. the black is the beach, the green is the palms before the deep woods stop. the blue is sea, the light blue is the creek you followed.


----------



## infax (Aug 14, 2003)

*Run!*

Ah! We are much closer to the Gnoll camp than I had expected! Time to change plans then.

Heh. The map may not be as full of details as what Brother Shatterstone produced, but it does convey the information we needed (which is the point of a map anyway) and has a scale which can really clear things up. I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 15, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Too bad I was robbed of my alchemical toys
> 
> With all the stuff we had among us we could have sneaked in at night, doused everything with oil, thrown some flasks of alchemical fire at it and run. And salvaged XP for 300 gnolls  *




Hehe... we still can. That was the first thing I thought of when I saw that their camp is made of _bamboo_.  I mean sure it's convenient and easy to build with, but it burns very nicely, too. Thing is, I'm not sure if we want the gnolls out hunting for the people that burnt their home to the ground... 

Also, Alsih2o, I also would like to thank you for the map; very helpful


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *and here is a hideous map. brother shtterstone put a lot of effort into making somehting cool that i cannot open
> 
> the yellow dot is you guys, the red is the gnoll encampment. the black is the beach, the green is the palms before the deep woods stop. the blue is sea, the light blue is the creek you followed. *



Alsih2o, nice looking map there!  I think I got my graph paper issue sorted out if you need me to I can set it on the graph paper...  but is it quite functional is it is.   Plus I think we will be moving away here fairly soon.  

Could you tell me if anything of use washed up on the beach?  Looking for equipments and not weapons/armor like maybe the fallowing:
Rope, think, thin, and of any length.
Canvas
anything metal
Bags
Cloth (not from the bodies)


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 15, 2003)

as stated somewhere else (?) there si some canvas washing up, in tattered bits, lotsa wood scraps too.

 no bags, and strangely enough, the matal all sank


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *as stated somewhere else (?) there si some canvas washing up, in tattered bits, lotsa wood scraps too.
> 
> no bags, and strangely enough, the matal all sank  *



tattered? as in how much?  as it won't hold the wind?  or is ruined beyound belief? 
looking for about a 2 ft sq section in good shape. 

PS the boards are obviously back up, hopefully every one his subscribe to this thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

I’m at work so if I do get to do posts in character they will be short and sweet, but from what I read you’re doing good.  I too want to move down the island a mile or two with ALL people; we can always come back and spy at a later time.

PS I'm going to reserve an in game post, that I will fill out later when I have time today for the conversation, and salvaging of items from the beach if what I'm looking for is their.


PS The giant lizard’s body needs to go, as a flayed lizard would probably stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 15, 2003)

tattered as in enough to wrap youself in, but not whole sails, anything up to 8 square feet is possible.


----------



## infax (Aug 15, 2003)

Kelkan does not intend to check any wards before leaving the beach. If the others seem they will attempt to open the chest anyway, Kelkan tries to get away and keep an eye simultaneously on the group around the chest and the direction of the Gnoll camp.

Once we camp, you can assume Kelkan will check for wards if asked to do it (I don't have Detect Magic prepared so I should either roll Knowledge Arcana or borrow a book).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *tattered as in enough to wrap youself in, but not whole sails, anything up to 8 square feet is possible. *




alsih2o, good to know, how temperate is this world?  Is it safe to assume that we will not freeze at night?

infax, does Kelkan still have his spell book?  If so the chest can wait even with the chance of their being items of real need in their...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

in game post is edited and up for all to view.


----------



## infax (Aug 15, 2003)

No. Apparently Kelkan does not have his book anymore. He is holding tightly to compose himself and not fall in desperation. If he is able to borrow Cale's books, he will be able to function partially, but that should wait till the party makes camp.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 15, 2003)

So, are we going to move first? If yes, someone should make a post about ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

I find the chest interesting but I think we should clean up are mess, gather up are few meager belonging and the chest and get moving.

To group, are we cutting threw the forests or we going to walk down the beach when we travel?  (Forest, probably more encounters and chance for a “good” Gnoll ambush, but a less of chance for someone seeing a footprints / shoe prints.   Beach, probably less of chance for an encounter (or ambush) and easier travel, but your in plan sight and we would leave big and obvious footprints /shoe prints….

Though we could always walk in low water and hope that the pounding of the waves covers and fills are footprints.

Alsih2o, are we going up or down stream of the wreck?  Basically are we walking into the debris field from the destruction of the _ Cavindale _ or walking away from it? 

Or is that a choice for us to make?  

When looking to the *left* with are backs to the beach what do we see?  (Anything obvious or anything that would make travels difficult?)  

And
.
When looking to the *right* with are backs to the beach what do we see?  (Anything obvious or anything that would make travels difficult?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *So, are we going to move first? If yes, someone should make a post about ... *



I'm not sure how divided we are on this issue as some people haven’t had a chance to reply back at base camp and we all should have equal say.  At least in till a leader is elected for mundane stuff but again I wouldn't consider this mundane at all.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 15, 2003)

I'd vote for through the forest with the sneakers forming an advance warning shield between the gnoll camp and the rest of the group. Looking over the stats almost everyone has *some* ability to hide and ms, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem to avoid encounters.

As for the actual base place I'd propose a location about 1 1/2 miles from the gnoll camp a short way into the forest so it isn't seen from the beach, but can be found easily, if one knows, where to look (remember, we have to find back to the base ).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

*dogh!*

Hey did anyone grab any of the large lizard bones for possible weapons?   

Opps!  Nope me either.


----------



## infax (Aug 15, 2003)

Well, Kelkan did.


> _Quoting myself (what a horrible habit ):_
> "The wizard then goes help transporting the meat and bones as clumsy as he is at the task."




When I wrote "bones" I meant the bones we will use. Hope this clarifies a bit.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 15, 2003)

someone (?) asked ot do this, and i will allow it. the femurs need to be cleaned up a bit so that they are not slippery (did i hear a ranger imply ants woudl do this well?) but after that they would be considered greatclubs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *someone (?) asked ot do this, and i will allow it. the femurs need to be cleaned up a bit so that they are not slippery (did i hear a ranger imply ants woudl do this well?) but after that they would be considered greatclubs. *




I suggested it in the game before going exploring, but I didn't grab them before we dumped it.  I'm glad you will allow it though as me and badger had discussed impromptu equipment at length.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 15, 2003)

So we'll have bone clubs with pointy stones in them? I'm sooo glad, I have my rapier ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 15, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *So we'll have bone clubs with pointy stones in them? I'm sooo glad, I have my rapier ...  *



We shall see if you have it in the morning bud....  

Besides I think we might be able to get a spiked club with all of the teeth we've have "found" and wouldn't you want one of them instead of them rapier?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2003)

Alsih2o, I do have a questions is their any rope to wrap around the meat so we can make it make more manageable or are we wondering around this island with are arms full of "bait" and are weapons pack away out of reach?


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 16, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Alsih2o, I do have a questions is their any rope to wrap around the meat so we can make it make more manageable or are we wondering around this island with are arms full of "bait" and are weapons pack away out of reach? *




 the latter


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2003)

Well a girl doesn't have to carry the gooey and messy meat does she? *Batting her eyes all pretty like*



I would suggest holding off on are forest trip then...  


Actually, I have an idea on how to fix some of this....  Should I edit a post or do this out of order?


----------



## tburdett (Aug 16, 2003)

Dog has got his (femur) bone and he is polishing it up nicely as we speak.  That doesn't sound the way that I wanted, but it amuses me so I will leave it.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 16, 2003)

someone feeling "in chargish" post the map with an arrow, i am lost as to which direction you are going...and it is important.


----------



## Badger (Aug 16, 2003)

*Heading out...*

I think the general consensus is away from the gnolls..so if the gnolls are to the "left" of us, we will be going "right" down the beach for at least two miles...after that, begin scouting the heart of the woods to see the chances of us finding shelter there...if nothing opens keep walking down beach until we can make something work for us.

Sound right to everyone? Not trying to step on toes, but know we all want to see what traps, err I mean pleasant surprises you have waiting for us...

Will post IC after my first move run today, but Toskar will carry meat and stay towards the rear acting as lookout with Jak. He will also reput on his glasses to increase his vision for seeing anything coming behind them.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 16, 2003)

can we please try this format for conflict?

 (name,weapon,dmg, tohit binus/dmgbonus) ?

 so- (alsih2o,forkedtoungue,d4,+4/+4) ??

 if someone has somehting better feel free to dump it on me


----------



## infax (Aug 16, 2003)

I think format is fine. I see the situation similarly to Badger and Brother Shatterstone and ca send the map tonight if it is still necessary.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2003)

*hold the train!*

Alsih2o, we will NOT be carrying the chucks of meat as described as I said above I have a way to fix that.  I'm sure theirs numerous predators on this "island" that hunt by sense of smell and I'm very leery of traveling with 650 pounds of bait.

As I said above I have a way to fix this and I want to edit my characters previous post as everything will read better and only one person has posted after me and it would probably have little effect on the game.

Questions
1) How many days before the meat spoils? (I'm guessing that we have more meat then we honestly need right now and that the rest of it will go bad before we can eat it.) 

2) Do we have anything to preserve the meat, I'm guessing no, but I figure I might as well ask all of the questions at once.

3) How much meat is the average person in are party going to consume in are party. (Figure all we eat is meat.)  I know the halflings would eat less and the half orc would eat more.

4) How much meat can fit in a 6 ft sq bag?

Comments
I like the combat system, looks sleek and simple.

Badger is right. We are going to the right.

But I Thought we were going threw the forest and not on the beach.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 16, 2003)

Packing the meat into makeshift sacks and carry it through the forest, that was the idea.

And forgive me my many typos - it was 8 am after only four hours of sleep


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 16, 2003)

Ok, Alsih2o, don't consider this official until a couple of people confirm it; I'm just trying to sum up what I think the general consensus is here. Take a look a let me know what you think. And everyone else, please correct me if this isn't what you guys had in mind.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2003)

Dakkareth, I saw nothing wrong with your in game post... 

Avatar, I think a little more beach time and then cutting in would be better...  Not sure how far out the Gnoll scout.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 16, 2003)

Yes, the image sums it up pretty good.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm leaving in a few hours to move to Cleveland, Ohio from Seattle Washington. That's a nice long drive and so I may not be able to post for a few days. I'm taking my laptop so if we're lucky enough to find hotel rooms with internet access I'll be sure to post. Otherwise, I guess Cale should just sort of run in autopilot. I'm sure Jobis can do the thief-like things, so Cale shouldn't be missed. But if he's needed to pick a lock or whatever, assume he's helpful. In a fight, I guess he should just try not to die. Regardless of internet access along the way, though, I'll be in Cleveland Thursday and will be sure to post then. Until then, Cale will just lay low unless I can find a hotel or coffe shop with internet access.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2003)

good luck and be careful.   And here I thought you worked for Bill! 

Cale's sense of humor will be missed the most by me, if you have a national ISP (AOL, Earthlink, etc) they have dial-up numbers for pretty much every area code, you might want to go to their website before you leave and look to see if they have one in the area your staying if so its only a matter of using the existing phone line in your hotel room.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 17, 2003)

Unfortunately I don't have a national ISP   But I do work for Bill   Actually, this was an internship, so I was only here for 12 weeks. Now, I have to go home and finish my last year of college. Although I hope to be back here full time in the summer once I've graduated. I had an interview for a fulltime job on Thursday and I think it went really well, but, of course, it doesn't matter what _I_ thought  I'm supposed to find out sometime next week if I'm getting an offer; I'll let you know how that turns out. Anyhow, the cars all packed, so my laptop is the last thing to go. Hope to be in Spokane tonight and then onto Ohio   Talk to you all soon.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 17, 2003)

be careful, be good, see you soon!


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 17, 2003)

Good Journey, Avatar.

As to the map, I'd like to suggest we stay on the beach, skirting the woods, as long as we can.  Once we find a reasonably safe campsite, we can look at smoking or roasting the meat we bring.  the rest should be given to the fishes.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 17, 2003)

*death in maissen*

if your character dies, expect a wait before rejoining the campaign. i will not be throwing in prisoners, random people and such to take over, a new character will have to wait for the next civilized outpost.

 no offense, but realize death out here is most likely DEATH.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 17, 2003)

Hehe, now that is Evil DMing ... 

On the positive side I now have reasonable excuse for doing bad things (tm) to Swift.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Really sorry about alerting the enemy. I didn't know that we were close enough that shouting would wake the creature. And, realisticly, the drums would have gotten to us sooner or later, so this just speeds up the their arrival.
Regardless, very sorry about putting the party in danger.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2003)

Nice to know that my asking twice to edit a freaking post went unanswered...  

Though it seems that someone screaming at the top of his lungs did little to change anything in all honesty...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2003)

I'll get my in game post up soon.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, at least we'll have some action. That's something positive. 

Right? Right? 


Every party needs a nice little shock (or in some cases twenty) before they get around to a little tactic. Seeing that we have at least a minimal military background one would assume, that designating a leader and a few standard maneuvers as well as procedures for situations can't take too long. The survivors (if any ) will certainly adress this matter first. After running away that is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2003)

My aggravation is from something else not Macbeth or Alsih2o, but I won't go into more detail other than that...

"Is better to beg for forgiveness than to ask permissions..."


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 17, 2003)

Swift (Male Elf Monk 3/@$$Hole 20)
 

What's an epic character doing among us 3rd levels?

Or is it an insight into his persona? A character seeing himself that accomplished would surely see himself as leader among greenhorns like the party ... 


Hehe, just making fun of you, nothing to take serious


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 17, 2003)

I was hoping somebondy would notice that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Swift (Male Elf Monk 3/@$$Hole 20)
> 
> 
> What's an epic character doing among us 3rd levels?
> ...




*LOL* I hadn't seen that...  but maybe I should shot him in the @ss with an arrow and lame him up a bit while the rest of us run for are lives.


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Running?*

Whoopsie...I thought we were just trying to do a quick hide from the enemy...although, I almost put in my post that we filled the alarm full of holes...if it has a reptilian mouth, we know the thing is going to talk...it really needs to die, then us head into the woods..

Potential edit of my post to follow...

Oh, this is just for Shatterstone...It sucks when your building gets struck by lightning, and all the peons are in Hatterus (sp) and I get a nice twelve hour mid tonight...man, who said making rank had bennies...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Running?*



			
				Badger said:
			
		

> *Oh, this is just for Shatterstone...It sucks when your building gets struck by lightning, and all the peons are in Hatterus (sp) and I get a nice twelve hour mid tonight...man, who said making rank had bennies... *




Nelson's laugh from simpsons. "Haw Haw!"

I do two mids a week, there the best part of my job to be honest as I get allot done darning them...  (At least allot done not evolving work.)


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

"Check please!"

Dog isn't going to run.  He'll do what he can to slow the enemy down while the rest of you (cowards) run away.  Hopefully they'll stop for a round or two to pepper him with ranged weapons, as that'll give you guys a couple of extra rounds to get away.  This would probably be a good time for me to start working on a new character.


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2003)

Is it *that* unlikely that Dogan will be unable to hide in the underbrush? Or is it more of a moral/ethical choice?

With the sentry out there is a good chance that our pursuers won't know were we went and if we go deep enough into the woods I had thought we wouldn't be seen from the beach, even without Hiding.

Am I imagining the underbrush thicker than it is?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *"Check please!"
> 
> Dog isn't going to run.  He'll do what he can to slow the enemy down while the rest of you (cowards) run away.  Hopefully they'll stop for a round or two to pepper him with ranged weapons, as that'll give you guys a couple of extra rounds to get away.  This would probably be a good time for me to start working on a new character.  *




I take it your looking for a new game also..?  If not you better get your moving with the rest of us.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> *Am I imagining the underbrush thicker than it is? *



It's been described as palm trees next to the beach that leads to a thicker forest inland away from the beach.

So I'm guessing it's much deeper.


----------



## infax (Aug 18, 2003)

Sometimes it doesn't pay to post at the same time as the DM... If I was in a much different timezone perhaps.


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Final Stand?*

Well, Dog won't be alone in his stance, although, I hope Jak does make sure you guys get out of this one. Also if you don't want to rush them tb, please feel free to offer something fast. Otherwise Toskar will beat you to the first kill.

I'd love to say I expect Toskar to make it alive through this, but the truth is I know that he won't. Not unless the dice gods are smiling like a super nova on me tonight/tomorrow.

The odd part is, I've never felt so certain this was the truest IC thing I have done...

Well, I hope to see you soon, but if not, it was a helluva ride so far..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Final Stand?*



			
				Badger said:
			
		

> *I'd love to say I expect Toskar to make it alive through this, but the truth is I know that he won't. Not unless the dice gods are smiling like a super nova on me tonight/tomorrow.
> 
> The odd part is, I've never felt so certain this was the truest IC thing I have done...
> 
> Well, I hope to see you soon, but if not, it was a helluva ride so far.. *



Yeah it has been a helluva ride.  If you do not make it you will be missed badger.  

As for running, I wish we all would. *sigh*  but I can’t fault you as I to feel like this is what your character would do.  As for mine, I’m unsure what my character would honestly do...   

Probably what you see unsure how to proceed as she's not use to anyone being nice and making sacrifices for her... She does have a responsibility to the party so if someone where to tap her on the shoulder and make her come to her sense and sneak away in the chaos of the melee she would do it.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I take it your looking for a new game also..?  If not you better get your moving with the rest of us. *




I am not really happy about the situation, but I am certain that this is what my character would do.  He is a bitter, angry dwarf who is tired of living a life of pain and suffering.  He no longer fears death and will not run from it.  Like Badger said, I don't expect to live through this.  It'll be a hell of a tale if I do though! 

"There I was, with my warbrother Toskar, back to back against hundreds of gnolls.  Like waves crashing against the beach they came.  We were a rock wall, slaying them in droves and driving the rest before us as their morale broke and they ran.  Yes, this is the greatclub I used that day.  No you can't touch it, you are not worthy!"


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Final Stand?*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> Probably what you see unsure how to proceed as she's not use to anyone being nice and making sacrifices for her... She does have a responsibility to the party so if someone where to tap her on the shoulder and make her come to her sense and sneak away in the chaos of the melee she would do it. *




I think you left a sentence out of your post.  At the end it should say, "Somebody, please come and do that!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am not really happy about the situation, but I am certain that this is what my character would do.  He is a bitter, angry dwarf who is tired of living a life of pain and suffering.  He no longer fears death and will not run from it.  Like Badger said, I don't expect to live through this.  It'll be a hell of a tale if I do though!
> *




Yes it will be...  Who knows maybe we will get lucky.  

If not we get to start over cause the whole party is dead right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Final Stand?*



			
				tburdett said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think you left a sentence out of your post.  At the end it should say, "Somebody, please come and do that!"  *




It's not their as I'm not sure that's what I think she will do...  

Maybe she's found herself a family...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

Just dawned on me that the first thing we've done together as a party will probably be are last action...

Sorry I found that ironic.


Well I'm off to bed if theirs are post early enough when I wake up at 9 am (pst) I will try to address them, if not then I will address then probably after 5 pm. (pst)  Sorry for any delays this will cause.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Final Stand?*



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's not their as I'm not sure that's what I think she will do...
> 
> Maybe she's found herself a family...  *




Do not get too attached!  I think your 'family' is about to get mulched.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 18, 2003)

Jobis has positioned into total cover from the side the gnolls or whatever it is come from. After they've passed him it's unlikely, that they will look behind. And depending on how the odds look this means plenty of flanking sneak attacks 

Hey, we're a large group, we can do this. 

-Dakkkareth


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 18, 2003)

don not, under any circumstances, alter your posts!

 it makes things absolutely insane for em, having to go back and recheck everyones movements and actions (10 people!) and is, as far as i am concerned, cheating.

 if i see edited posts i will start skipping whoever  it was that altered them.

 it is a game, make decisions and stick by them.


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Edits*

You mean actions only right? As I edit mine for spelling all the time...

Just wanting to make sure..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: Edits*



			
				Badger said:
			
		

> *You mean actions only right? As I edit mine for spelling all the time...
> 
> Just wanting to make sure.. *




I don't think I've made a post on this board I didn't edit...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *don not, under any circumstances, alter your posts!
> 
> it makes things absolutely insane for em, having to go back and recheck everyones movements and actions (10 people!) and is, as far as i am concerned, cheating. *




look on the bright side as I doubt we will have ten people by the end of the day, well maybe the week cause this could take awhile...


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

A I wanted to make sure I was on the same page as everyone, here is what I think is happening around me.

Charging the foe - Toskar and Dog

About to follow us - Swift

Hiding and caught off guard at the charge - Everyone else

Reason I'm throwing this out here like this is in case anyone wants to tackle Swift before he heads out like us. I'm pretty sure someone can catch the tree hugger before he makes it to follow us..

I love the fact there is so much confusion in the air, as it seems all to possible that during a table top game, there would be the same amount of looking around and trying to rush to figure things out...

Anyhoo, just wanted to see if I was thinking clearly...

Can't wait for the results to start coming back...


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Dangit...*

And I thought Dog for sure was behind me...damn that pesky elf for screwing up my post..*L*

Promise I'm just kidding Mac and tb...


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

I am right behind you.  I'm talking to Swift on the run.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Swift isn't running, he's standing his ground with the dwarves. Trying to make up for the mistake of alerting the enemy.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 18, 2003)

Badger said:
			
		

> *A I wanted to make sure I was on the same page as everyone, here is what I think is happening around me.
> 
> Charging the foe - Toskar and Dog
> 
> ...




 this is pretty mush how i see it


----------



## tburdett (Aug 18, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> *Swift isn't running, he's standing his ground with the dwarves. Trying to make up for the mistake of alerting the enemy. *




Swift HAS to be running with Dog and Toskar towards the enemy if he is having a conversation with Dog.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 18, 2003)

Jobis is going to attack the patrol from behind for flanking sneak attacks. IF it looks like we can take them


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Sorry, I misunderstood what was going on. Swift is charging with the dwarves, I thought that Dog was running for cover, not towards the gnolls. My bad. it is as Badger said, Swift is charging the enemy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2003)

*chaos!*

Alsih2o, are we still trying to do post in or of combat intuitive, or since we have two groups (we do... don't we?) do you want them grouped that way...  Or just post them as they come along.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 18, 2003)

where is everyone in the battle? I'm kinda confused, because

1) at first we walk through the forest
2) then people hide behind trees, etc
3) then suddenly some people are at the beach and are attacked
4) while only cale, kelkan and Jobis remain in the forest with the 6 gnolls

How did the others get out of the forest?


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

My understanding of the situation.

(Alarm designates the cage with the little bugger, J, C and K are Jobis, Cale and Kelkan)

Edit: Deleted confusing map


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

*got to thinking....*

I think are attack listing we've been doing should add something: Initiative

Before








*OOC:*


 (Loske: Mighty composite longbow +2,d8, +7/+2)








New








*OOC:*


*14* (Loske: Mighty composite longbow +2,d8, +7/+2)








Bold only in the example above but I think this would help alsih2o immensely, especially if we get are posts out of order (or we decide no longer do them by Initiative)

What does everyone, but mainly alsih2o, think about this new addition to the system?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

I think their two groups of Gnolls.  

3 Gnolls on the beach with the dwarves 

6 Gnolls in the "forest" with the rest of us.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

new map - is this, like it is?

Edit: deleted confusing map


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

Third try after reading the thread again:


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 19, 2003)

that last map seems to have it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

Yeah the last map is how I had envisioned it.


----------



## Badger (Aug 19, 2003)

*Fighting...*

Wow..I'll be honest, I must have had things way screwed up in my head, as I was thinking they were running through the forest towards us, and we charged to give those in the forest more running time...however, I'm flexible and it seems to fit better this way...

Also, just as a heads up, Toskar was listed in both group's combat...does that mean he is on the edge enough to see both sets of gnolls, or was it a typo?

Good luck all, but just for the record, Toskar wasn't joking when he said if they make it out of this alive, he is gonna kick Swift's ass..


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

So I delayed my action until after Loskeruina's my new iniative being 13 now. Sneak attack from cover, heheheh


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *So I delayed my action until after Loskeruina's my new iniative being 13 now. Sneak attack from cover, heheheh  *



Not sure if it was my turn to post and no one said “no” when I asked.  

Anyhow I think the initiative in the OOC line is a good idea, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

Well, we decided not to keep posting order and initiative order strictly tied to each other.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Well, we decided not to keep posting order and initiative order strictly tied to each other. *



Sounds good to me as their are allot of people threw out the world in this thread, and we might as well post when we can to get the combat in.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 19, 2003)

Six down, three to go. Come on, people, post!


----------



## infax (Aug 20, 2003)

testing the ability to post


----------



## Badger (Aug 20, 2003)

*Toskar's actions...*

I saw Swift's attacks resolve in the IC...any word on Toskar's? Just wanting to know so I can plan his next move..

Thanks..


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 20, 2003)

Hah, first casualities are not on our side. Something positive


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Toskar's actions...*



			
				Badger said:
			
		

> *I saw Swift's attacks resolve in the IC...any word on Toskar's? Just wanting to know so I can plan his next move..
> 
> Thanks.. *





I was left out also...  Any word on Loske's attack?


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 20, 2003)

Come on, people, post!


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2003)

Just a note to say I will be unable to post from Friday til next Sunday.  I look forward to getting back into the action on September 1.  Hopefully Solomon will be pretty easy to NPC.  He will generally follow party consensus, particularly doing whatever Edward suggests.  In combat, he goes front & center.

I've got more personality to develop with Solomon, but that will have to wait until I return.  Please keep him alive, folks; I'm psyched about this game!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 21, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Come on, people, post!  *




Patience now grasshopper.  

Badger is going to be gone till the 1 of September it looks like btw.

Wow how many of us are left right now?


----------



## tburdett (Aug 21, 2003)

I check the thread about, oh, 30 times a day.  I just idle here on Enworld the entire time that I am at work and eagerly wait for people to post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 21, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *I check the thread about, oh, 30 times a day.  I just idle here on Enworld the entire time that I am at work and eagerly wait for people to post. *




Yeah same here, are threads have really slacked off of late, not that I don't understand and such, I just wish their was something I could do to move up time.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 21, 2003)

The rate of posting has really dropped off in the last 24 hours.  Hopefully the pace will pick up soon.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 21, 2003)

Same here, I'm online 15 hours a day ... for now. 

From tomorrow on I will be lucky, if I get to a PC with internet once a day and even that is not sure. I *hope*, I will be able to continue with this game as I really like it, but I can't promise.

I will try to post as often as possible; when I don't, then you don't wait for me.

I'm sorry, I'm a victim of circumstances 

-Dakkareth

P.S:

I could imagine the dropping in posting is caused by the battle, for which everyone already gave instructions that continue, unless something new happens.

How about you do a post detailing the further course of the battle, alsiho2?


(Jobis will throw a second dagger before drawing his rapier and entering the fight. He will use improved feint to feint and sneak attack in the same round for 1d6+2d6 damage. If he suffers more than half his hit points worth of damage he will retreat and resort to throwing daggers again, if he isn't followed.)


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 21, 2003)

So, have fun, even if I'm forced to become an irregular. I will do my best to stay active and will fully return as soon as possible.

This is a great game 

-Dakkareth


----------



## Badger (Aug 22, 2003)

I can still throw a few more posts into the ring before I have to disappear, so once I get Toskar's action resolved, I can go from there.

Once I get back up to speed, I should be able to resume my posting daily again...


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 22, 2003)

hey, i was called out of town, back monday, my apologies


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 23, 2003)

So, I'm back in Cleveland and it's a lot hotter then I remember.   Anyhow, still no internet in my apartment but should be soon and until then I can hop on the boards at school and stuff so I'll be posting, if not as frequently as before. Looking forward to a little gnoll target practice


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2003)

Avatar, good to see ya back, pretty good timing also....  As for not being able to post, as much I don't see that as an issue as you can see it's quieted down a tad bit.


----------



## Avatar_V (Aug 24, 2003)

Yea, I saw it quieted down a bit. That's probably good  It looks like I should be able to keep up pretty easily.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 26, 2003)

Gotta admit, I'm a bit glad it's quieted down some, so that I don't get so lost in the flurry of postings.  Jak can keep up with the party, now!  Yay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2003)

Alsih2o, hey to be sure I wanted to ask if I shot an arrow in the last round of combat.  As far as I can tell the last arrow I fired was at the creature in the cage.  Which was also the first arrow I fired and I should have 16 more, correct?

Tuma, yeah I guess so...  I sort of wish we would all post daily but I can understand not doing so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2003)

Who are we wating for a post from...?  I only ask as I think all active players have posted.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 29, 2003)

How do you get the character links in your sig, anyway?  I like the idea, and want to do the same.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2003)

Tumakhunter said:
			
		

> How do you get the character links in your sig, anyway? I like the idea, and want to do the same.



It's html for the most part, if you use the "insert hyperlink" tool, add the link to where the item is. (Game, OOC, RG) and the next item you add the text you want instead of just showing the link and in that case it would be (Game, OOC, RG)


It's easier to show in a chat application as I can show you the exact code.


----------



## tburdett (Aug 30, 2003)

I am going to drop from the game. I just don't have the patience to play in these play-by-post games.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2003)

tburdett, don't quit the game is moving slow right now but it will speed back up I promise.


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 31, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> tburdett, don't quit the game is moving slow right now but it will speed back up I promise.




I'm still away in black forest - nothing to be done, internet access is almost impossible. Right now I'm at my cousin's place and can thus come here, but for the next two weeks I'll be as much away as before - sorr.

-Dakkareth


----------



## Badger (Sep 3, 2003)

*Back*

Sorry for the absence all...am about to start catching up...how much have I missed?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2003)

Badger, not much...  at least here.  Theirs been a few board outages, and people on vacation, and maybe a few drop outs...


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 4, 2003)

o.k., i am back, should be back to full posting speed tomorrow morn, my apologies


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> o.k., i am back, should be back to full posting speed tomorrow morn, my apologies




_and their was much rejoicing!_ 

So are you moving?  or was I reading a really old post at work last night...?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 8, 2003)

So what does everyone that hasn't posted in character since alsih2o last posts, which should be everyone minus Manzanita, want to do about the Gnolls and the elf:

I'm thinking the elf would have lots of information and would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 8, 2003)

Swift is trying to organize a charge to rush in and save the elf. Anybody with me?


----------



## Tumakhunter (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Sep 12, 2003)

Just testing something here.  Please ignore.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Sep 12, 2003)

*Help!*

Okay, so I've got a link to the Rogues Gallery in my sig, but how do I get it to link to my specific post (#8), so you see Jak immediately when you link to it?

Also, can anyone tell me why I've had to log in five times in the last 45 minutes, just so I could accomplish anything?  AARGH!


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm back 

Already posted and will participate in the attack ...

But why do I have to log in every frigging time I want to post? Is this my computer gone haywire or is someone playing around with the login-session-whatever-cookie-setting here?

-Dakkareth


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 15, 2003)

well, i am gonna proceed assuming we are now a 7 member party


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2003)

Good to have things moving again. Nice description, Alsih2o, it makes Swift sound like a bad@$$.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> well, i am gonna proceed assuming we are now a 7 member party




I'm guessing that it's a tad bit easier to run isn't it?


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 15, 2003)

well, i hate to do this, but i think i am gonna have to boot macbeth from our game.

 the infraction i speak of is thus:



 "I believe my vast intelect may have saved us again my friends"

 do you have any idea how much diet coke hurts when it leaves the body THROUGH the sinus cavity?

 man, i am gonna be recovering for a while.....


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, when I started to read this I was kind of suprised. Then I read the rest of it. Yeah, that was my intention. A figure there will be quite a few sodas traveling onto keyboards through the Enworlder's nasal cavities after that one.


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey, finally!


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah, *brilliant*. So I wait for someone else to post for days and days and now I've missed everything. Arrrgh.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 18, 2003)

there! there! there!

 now you are doing it on purpose!! 

 remember, i control the wandering moster tables!


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry, alsih2o, I promise its not on purpose.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 18, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Sorry, alsih2o, I promise its not on purpose.





 i think brother shatterstones was, it has become a bit of a runnign joke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> i think brother shatterstones was, it has become a bit of a runnign joke



Did what on purpose? *angelic look* 

BTW sorry for the lateness on my last post, I knew posting was going on but every time I went to look at them I missed alsih2o post...  Imagine my confusion when they started talking about a map.




			
				Brother Shatterstone's Mind said:
			
		

> Map?  What are they doing?  Man, I wish they would just pay attention...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

This double post was not my fualt...


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm assuming, that someone covered our tracks, right?

Nice confrontation btw  Somewhat ironic, that the lawful monk is going for a snap decision (my interpretation), while the chaotic rogue is promoting planning and caution


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

Sorry about calling Jobis a halfling, I just got my half-whatevers mixed up. At least I didn't call you a half orc, right? 
 Also, I would be fine with taking a vote, as long as everybody participates. It seems that would be the best way to decide which way to go.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 19, 2003)

Swift does think his plan is well thought out. He is planning, he just feels very confident in his plan to go to the volcano, since in his mind there is clearly something important there..I don't think this is a "snap decision," but I don't think it matters either way. If it is a snap decision, just chalk it up to his chaotic elf nature showing through.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 19, 2003)

"The halfling starts then to skip from one leg to the other impatiently while the others vote."


----------



## Tumakhunter (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey, which characters did we lose, anyway?  Am I the only dwarf now?


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 19, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> I don't think this is a "snap decision," but I don't think it matters either way.




When it concerns danger of death, Jobis is a coward at heart and will take pains to avoid big risks - other dangers he figures, he can talk himself out of or so some other thing, but that's unlikely to work on whoever passes for a god of death here and being a half-elf he'd rather enjoy his extended lifespan. 

Also consider, that Jobis has taken an aversion against Swift for endangering the party and even more for acting like an appointed leader, which goes totally contrary to his sense of freedom - if a party elects someone to lead them or an army is commanded by a general it is something different, but in Jobis eyes Swift neither has the competence nor the recognition needed for being a leader. Plus he is a full elf probably prejudiced against 'half-breeds' like so many others and supremely annoying, too.
---

Well, we'll see, what becomes of it.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 24, 2003)

are we doing ok? are we having fun? could i handle anything better?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2003)

I like this game.  Looking forward to a little down time for the party to work out their structure.

I could use an update as to who's still with us.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Looking forward to a little down time for the party to work out their structure.
> 
> I could use an update as to who's still with us.



Agreed, and without a doubt my favorite game.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 24, 2003)

well, let's have a roll call. whhile everyone is making camp lets give a week to check in?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm here!

Yeah yeah I know I know... quite the shocker huh?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm defintaely still here, this is my favorite PbP game (other then the one I run    ). Great Job Alsih2o, I have great fun playing the party hardass.


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 24, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> lets give a week to check in?




Which is to mean ... ?


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 24, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Which is to mean ... ?




 means you should post if you are still in the game.

 you passed


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, I am most certainly.


----------



## infax (Sep 24, 2003)

*Obeying the command*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> means you should post if you are still in the game.
> 
> you passed




I understood the meaning, so I post. I'm here and greatly appreciating the game. My free time has shrunk dramatically but I'm still very interested in the game and very glad we picked up momentum.

I agree with Manzanita and would like a little time so we could organize ourselves.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> very glad we picked up momentum.



I guess I have been posting alot again...


----------



## Badger (Sep 26, 2003)

*Bowing out...*

While I'm pretty sure my absence has already placed me in the "slain by winged monkey" catagory, I just wanted to say that I had a blast with the game when I played, and look foward to following the group's progress.

Good luck kicking some major island butt guys...

Badger


----------



## Tumakhunter (Sep 27, 2003)

Umm...
I'm here.

....


Yep, still here.  (Having a blast, by the way.)


----------



## infax (Sep 27, 2003)

[silly moment] Hey! I'm quoted in the title!  [end of silly moment]

Should I assume Solomon picked the astrolabe and its box as asked Manzanita? Or will he leave it behind?


----------



## Dakkareth (Sep 27, 2003)

Mmhhh ... >:>


----------



## infax (Sep 30, 2003)

> ooc-nice roleplay of a game term




Err... well, thanks alsih2o.

I have been appreciating the narrative skills of our happy bunch on this thread quite a lot. I specially enjoy the possibility that PbP offers us to understand the motivations behind each characters actions as well as a - frequently - indepth perception of each character's different view of the world.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry for being so curt, but I have a lot to do and have far less time for such things, that I'd like


----------



## infax (Oct 2, 2003)

Don't worry. It happens to us all. I'm glad you are able to keep up with the facts and post from time to time. We had too much drop outs already, as it is.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 2, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Sorry for being so curt, but I have a lot to do and have far less time for such things, that I'd like





 youare a heathen, get over it.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 8, 2003)

was asking someone to look around the bush too much? did we die? if so, can someone tell em why so i don't so it again?


----------



## infax (Oct 8, 2003)

> was asking someone to look around the bush too much? did we die? if so, can someone tell em why so i don't so it again?




I think not alsih2o. Kelkan *did* look around the bushes, and Loske and Swift both replied with their actions.

Unless you intended for someone to post what was it that we saw around the bushes (in some kind of ultra-interative vein). Then, I would say, you weren't clear enough - or at least not clear enough for me.

To sum it all up: No. I don't think we died. I am around, checking the threads almost daily. Brother Shatterstone and Macbeth also have a very high post-rate and seem to reply rapidly to any new post on those threads. Tumakhunter posts rarely but has made his presence known recently and Darkkareth notified us he would have a hard time posting but was still interested in the game. We are here, and I, for one, am eager to keep playing.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 8, 2003)

hrm, i got used to waking up to responses, and now it looks like subscription didn't work for a few days.

 my apologies


----------



## Tumakhunter (Oct 10, 2003)

S'Okay.  I've been offline for about a week, so am just now catching up.  Sorry about the infrequency of my posting, gang.

T


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> was asking someone to look around the bush too much? did we die? if so, can someone tell em why so i don't so it again?



I looked, but I didn't know I was suppose to have my eyes open...   

Was I suppose to pick what I saw?

Sorry for posting slowly the last few days...  Darn wife and her honey dew list. 

But hey at least Loske didn't puke on her boots!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2003)

Alsih2o, what happened to the pirate dwarf?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> the smallest of the three platforms has a half barrel he fills with water for quick baths. with some rigging and a piece of canvas irt can be a private bath.




Wow, with luxury like that who would ever want to leave!


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm very sorry about it, but I have to drop out of this game. As you saw in the past few weeks it's been hard for me to come here at all and now I'll be away for two weeks giving myself the Coup de Grace. It's been a fun time and I'll try to drop by once in a time, but ... oh well 

Anyway, have fun!

-Dakkareth


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 12, 2003)

sorry about that dak, thanks for playing 

 come back if and when you can


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2003)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I'm very sorry about it, but I have to drop out of this game. As you saw in the past few weeks it's been hard for me to come here at all and now I'll be away for two weeks giving myself the Coup de Grace. It's been a fun time and I'll try to drop by once in a time, but ... oh well
> 
> Anyway, have fun!
> 
> -Dakkareth



Dak sorry to hear it man, have a good time okay?  


I feel like I've seen this episode of survivor...


----------



## infax (Oct 12, 2003)

I hope you'll be able to come back to the boards and some pbp game soon, Dakkareth.

As for the rest of us, how many are we presently? 3? Tumakhunter, Brother Shatterstone and Infax, with Alsih2o our everpresent DM?

I hope your plans for the game aren't jarred beyond repair, oh DM...


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey, Solomon is still here.  I find him somewhat tricky to play, since he's somewhat dumb and knows it.  He tends to allow the others to make most of the decisions, which is why he doesn't have many long posts.  But he's here, and I'm sure he'll prove useful.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> I hope your plans for the game aren't jarred beyond repair, oh DM...



I don't think the game is dead...  Though I would be the last one to admit it, we might want to look at leveling up, we do have weapons now but with one level we can get some training in craft skills and also make up for the loss of people with more character levels.

Manzanita, I don’t think your doing a bad job at all, you might want to post a bit more just to make your character presences as large as he would be in real life.  Loske would not mind if he fallows her around like are long lost cleric.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 13, 2003)

hey, I'm still here also! Swift dosen't have a whole lot to do in this situation, but I am definately still here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> hey, I'm still here also! Swift dosen't have a whole lot to do in this situation, but I am definately still here.



Yeah but posting only in times of battle is kind of tedious on the rest of us...

Oh wait this is Swift we are talking about...    He's tedious anyways!


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 13, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah but posting only in times of battle is kind of tedious on the rest of us...
> 
> Oh wait this is Swift we are talking about...    He's tedious anyways!



Let me clarify:
I'm not here just for combat. Swift just dosen't know what to make of the situation. He's not the best at adapting. he managed to fit in through the shipwreck, but now that the party is suddenly following Murrell around, he's taken a wait and see attitude. He dosen't entirely trust Murrell (yet) so he's letting the others test him first, he might open up more when he begins to trust Murrell.
As for being tedious.... yep.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Let me clarify:
> I'm not here just for combat. Swift just dosen't know what to make of the situation. He's not the best at adapting. he managed to fit in through the shipwreck, but now that the party is suddenly following Murrell around, he's taken a wait and see attitude. He dosen't entirely trust Murrell (yet) so he's letting the others test him first, he might open up more when he begins to trust Murrell.



First let me make sure I didn't offend you as I only saw a chance for a joke and took it.  The whole point of my post was that your character is an @ss and tedious at best. 

Second, Loske don't trust the old man, but is making the best of the situation that's present.  If you’re not sure how to respond to the post make your character undeceive...  If you just don't post the aslisho2 is going to start to think people have lost interest.  We have allot less people now so we need to post more or the DM is going to lose interest and I doubt anyone really wants that.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 13, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> First let me make sure I didn't offend you as I only saw a chance for a joke and took it.  The whole point of my post was that your character is an @ss and tedious at best.
> 
> Second, Loske don't trust the old man, but is making the best of the situation that's present.  If you’re not sure how to respond to the post make your character undeceive...  If you just don't post the aslisho2 is going to start to think people have lost interest.  We have allot less people now so we need to post more or the DM is going to lose interest and I doubt anyone really wants that.



Yeah, I wasn't offended per se, I just didn't want to be classified as a "combat only" gamer.  I haven't posted in a little while mainly because of time issues, and throughoout this week I should be getting more and more free time=more and more posts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wasn't offended per se, I just didn't want to be classified as a "combat only" gamer.



I never said you where I've paid other games with you before. 

We all run short on time to post, even I have missed like 4 days in a row.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 13, 2003)

if it matters we willhave combat eventually 

 sorry if i am too slow for anyone, wanna gets the story down so fights eman something


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> if it matters we willhave combat eventually
> 
> sorry if i am too slow for anyone, wanna gets the story down so fights eman something



Your doing awesome, not sure how much my vote counts though. 

Quick question, if we have no one in need of the small studded leather armor would it be possible to turn into some sort armor for Loske?  2nd edition use to have a piece mail armor table...  I don't think 3rd edition has one but what would the armor class bonus be for a leather suit designed to cover the important/modest parts?  If the chain was cut down to that would it be light or medium armor?  (I need to get down to light armor or I'll have to go with nothing as I would lose to much of my ranger abilities)


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, I like the pace, I'm not big on combat, and i think PbP is best for roleplaying, not combat. I'm having a great time. The whole point of my above post was that my ocassional silence dosen't mean I'm not having fun, it just means I have some school-related things that have to take precedence.
great pacing, alsih20. tha game is moving along just right, and, while I'm glad we'll have combat eventually (since alot of monk abilites are combat oreinted), don't feel any pressure.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 13, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your doing awesome, not sure how much my vote counts though.
> 
> Quick question, if we have no one in need of the small studded leather armor would it be possible to turn into some sort armor for Loske?  2nd edition use to have a piece mail armor table...  I don't think 3rd edition has one but what would the armor class bonus be for a leather suit designed to cover the important/modest parts?  If the chain was cut down to that would it be light or medium armor?  (I need to get down to light armor or I'll have to go with nothing as I would lose to much of my ranger abilities)




 i am willing to believe you can cut down scale mail to vulnerable and naughty parts, leaving you looking like a fantasy poster for +2 ac and light armor.

 seem fair?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> i am willing to believe you can cut down scale mail to vulnerable and naughty parts, leaving you looking like a fantasy poster for +2 ac and light armor.
> 
> seem fair?



Very fair, Elmore fantasy poster here I come!!! *fox whistle*

Now I just need the craft: armor skill...  We lost are crafting dwarf sometime ago.


----------



## infax (Oct 14, 2003)

*Delay with replies*

I'm somewhat caught up with my job. I hope I'll be back to usual posting rythm by this wednesday. By then I will send the spells Kelkan selected.

Just for Brother Shatterstone's sake, I'm sure Kelkan would select at least 1 detect magic and do Loske's bidding, checking the house for eldricht stuff.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> Just for Brother Shatterstone's sake, I'm sure Kelkan would select at least 1 detect magic and do Loske's bidding, checking the house for eldricht stuff.



I feel special..   I also feel like watch Star Wars now...  

"What is thy bidding my master."

Darth Loske


----------



## infax (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry for the delay and thanks to all of you for waiting. I feel honored.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 16, 2003)

me too 

 but witholut the honored :0


----------



## Tumakhunter (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey.  Has life just overtaken us and slowed things down, or are we dead in the water?  I hope we're not dead.  I've only been able to check once a week, but I noticed that the last "in-character" post was done exactly one week ago today.  

Please be alive.  (My home campaign seems to have just suffered a similar fate, with us having only played one game since the end of August, and very little apparent interest in continuing on the part of most of the players.)

Must... maintain... D&D... fix...


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow, I'm sorry I haven't posted, for some reason I wasn't getting email notifications about thie thread. Sorry, I'm back now, and I think I've got it straightened out.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 27, 2003)

Hmmmm, now that I look, it seems that everybody has gone back to sleep. Are we just going to wait for morning?


----------



## infax (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes, I believe we'll wait till morning to leave Murrell's house.

I chose not to interfere to avoid lenghtening that scene.

I am as weary as you two about the lapse  in posts of the IC thread. I hope we'll listen from alsih2o soon enough.

Due to problems on the auto-notification, I have been checking our threads once every 2 days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2003)

helloooooooooooooo?

Come back I'll be good.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Nov 6, 2003)

Yay, we seem to be alive!  (somewhat...)


----------



## Tumakhunter (Dec 10, 2003)

Oops!  I was wrong...

Can we play some more, now - please?


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 11, 2003)

yeah, I would really like to keep this game going...


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 11, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> yeah, I would really like to keep this game going...




 i am still up. did it die on my end?

 who is left?


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 11, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> i am still up. did it die on my end?
> 
> who is left?



I'm still here (obviously).


----------



## Tumakhunter (Dec 13, 2003)

And there's me (duh).


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 13, 2003)

i emailed brother shatterstone


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> i emailed brother shatterstone



 I got it; I'm not sure what I want to do.  I really like this game, and character, but we are missing something now and I’m not sure what it is…


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2003)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon Kreel at the service of the greater good.  

It's hard to get one of these moving again, but I'm still in for it.  I never did get to develop Solomon as I'd intended.  I'd basically written this one off in order to rationalize starting a different game.  I try to keep myself to 10 games.  (OK, I'm currently at 12, but hey, I have a problem...)


----------



## infax (Dec 14, 2003)

*kelkan*

I did get quite attached to this game too.
The interval has been too long, though. I'm not sure if I would be able to keep going.

Anyway, the most important post for those interested in seeing this game going on is still missing: Alsih2o must show some sign of interest in the game. Unless someone plans on taking up after him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

infax said:
			
		

> I did get quite attached to this game too.
> The interval has been too long, though. I'm not sure if I would be able to keep going.




I agree, I like the concept allot, I like my character allot, but at the same time it's been a long time now.  We kept losing people; the clay's post came later and later apart...  After a certain point of all this I couldn't suspend my disbelief anymore.  Which is a shame, as I’ve never thought that having a metal pot would be the answer to our needs.

This game as allot of potential, but I think this incarnation is dead.  I suspect we should go to version 2.0 as we could get new blood without figure out to incorporate the new characters in the game.  People could either restart with their original characters or they could have a new character.  

Also characters with no equipment are a disadvantage in everything, I pretty sure clay was pulling punches as I think we all should have been slaughtered on the beach with the Gnolls cause we didn’t run.  I would like to see the level increased just a tad, say to level 5 or 6.



			
				infax said:
			
		

> Anyway, the most important post for those interested in seeing this game going on is still missing: Alsih2o must show some sign of interest in the game. Unless someone plans on taking up after him.



Well he did email me so I think he is interested.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah, a restart probably wouldn't be too bad of an idea.  I agree with the idea that we should probably be a bit higher in level, and maybe go with the 3.5 rules now?  I'd really like to be the newer incarnation of Ranger.

Ah, well, whatever our clay god decides, I guess, will work for me.  There's only one other game I'm even in, anyway, and its one that I'm running (Norannar).


----------

